# Πώς μαθαίνουμε νέες λέξεις;



## lalitor (Dec 8, 2017)

Γεια σας. Είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ και θέλω να εκφράσω κάποιους προβληματισμούς και να θέσω μερικές απορίες μου.
Σκόνταψα πάνω στο site αυτό αρκετές φορές στην προσπάθειά μου να βρω το νόημα των λέξεων που συναντώ στα βιβλία. Νομίζω στο σημείο αυτό πρέπει να κάνω μια εξομολόγηση. Είμαι ένας νέος που προέρχεται από τον χώρο των θετικών επιστημών. Ωστόσο είχα από μικρός ανησυχίες και προβληματισμούς που είχαν πιο άμεση σχέση με τον χώρο τον γραμμάτων και των λέξεων. Κυνηγούσα τις ιδέες και την ουσία των βιβλίων που διάβαζα (εξωσχολικών εννοείται) και κάποτε (αργά), όταν κατάλαβα ότι ο δικός μου εγκέφαλος σκέφτεται με λέξεις, ένιωσα την πραγματική ανάγκη να μάθω να εκφράζομαι έχοντας εις γνώσιν μου το νόημα και την σωστή χρήση των λέξεων.
Όμως τα χρόνια τα μαθητικά τα πέρασα κάνοντας του κεφαλιού μου. Κάτι κέρδισα, κάτι έχασα. Στην χασούρα αυτή περιλαμβάνεται το φτωχό μου λεξολόγιο, η λανθασμένη χρήση τους , η αχρησία του κόμματος κτλ. Νιώθω ένα χρέος και ως προς την γλώσσα (τον πολιτισμό εν τέλει) και ως προς τον εαυτό μου για μια πιο επιστημονική και ορθή χρήση της γλώσσας. Όμως ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω από πού να αρχίσω γιατί και ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος.
Ας αρχίσω όμως με την ερώτηση που είχα αρχικά στο μυαλό μου.

— Πώς μαθαίνουμε νέες λέξεις; Πώς τις κάνουμε πραγματικά δικές μας; Δηλαδή 1)να θυμόμαστε το νοημά τους και 2) να μπορούμε να τις χρησιμοποιούμε. Αυτό το ερώτημα προέκυψε όταν διαπίστωσα πως συνεχώς ξεχνούσα τις λέξεις που συναντούσα. Κυριολεκτικά, μερικές φορές, όταν έβρισκα το νόημα μιας λέξης, αναγκαζόμουν να το ξαναψάξω αφού είχα διαβάσει λίγες επιπλέον σελίδες από το βιβλίο.
Ποια μέθοδο ακολουθείτε εσείς;

— Μία δεύτερη ερώτησή μου σχετίζεται με τα χρόνια μου αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά θα μου άρεσε να διαβάσω την άποψή σας. Από τη μία δεν είμαι καθόλου υπερήφανος για την εκφραστικότητά μου (όχι ως προς το περιεχόμενο αλλά ως προς την ορθότητα του λόγου) και από την άλλη, αυτές οι λίγες λέξεις που έκανα δικές μου, έπειτα από την ανάγνωση διάφορων βιβλίων, παρατηρώ ότι κατακρίνονται. Ή, πιο σωστά, κατακρίνομαι εγώ που τις χρησιμοποιώ. Αλήθεια, ποια είναι η γνώμη σας; Πρέπει η λεκτική έκφραση να λαμβάνει σαν παράμετρο την ηλικία του εκφραζόμενου; Έχουν με λίγα λόγια ηλικία οι λέξεις;

— Τέλος, οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή για το "πρόβλημά" μου θα την εκτιμούσα πολύ. Διαφορετικά βλέπω σαν μόνη λύση να επιχειρήσω να αυτομορφωθώ από τα άκρως συμπαθητικά σχολικά βιβλία ξεκινώντας από εκείνα του γυμνασίου. :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2017)

Καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες,

Οι απαντήσεις που ζητάς βρίσκονται ήδη μέσα στις ερωτήσεις σου. Όπως και αλλού, έτσι κι εδώ δεν υπάρχει βασιλική οδός για εμάς, τους πολλούς, υπάρχει μόνο διαρκές ταξίδι. Θα διαβάζεις (όσο περισσότερο μπορείς, τόσο καλύτερα), θα χρησιμοποιείς τη γλώσσα όσο καλύτερα και περισσότερο μπορείς στον γραπτό (να γράφεις, να γράφεις πολύ) και τον προφορικό σου λόγο, θα συζητάς τις απορίες σου (για λέξεις, για φράσεις, για χρήσεις) με ανθρώπους που θα σου δίνουν την αίσθηση ότι ενδιαφέρονται να σου εξηγήσουν και όχι να σου επιβάλουν τη γνώμη τους. Θα (αυτο)διορθώνεσαι και θα προχωράς.

Προπάντων δεν θα ξεχνάς ότι η γλώσσα είναι ζωντανή, ότι ακόμα και στη διάρκεια της ζωής μας αλλάζει αισθητά — σίγουρα ως προς το λεξιλόγιό της και λιγότερο αισθητά στο συντακτικό και τη γραμματική της, και άρα απαιτεί εγρήγορση και ενημέρωση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 8, 2017)

Εγώ βλέπω ότι εκφράζεσαι πολύ καλά. :)

Για μένα, ο τρόπος είναι ένας: διάβασμα, διάβασμα, διάβασμα. Διάβαζε τα πάντα: εφημερίδες, λογοτεχνία, ό,τι πέφτει στα χέρια σου και σου τραβάει την προσοχή. Όπως όλα τα πράγματα, έτσι και η εκμάθηση και η χρήση της γλώσσας είναι θέμα εξάσκησης.


----------



## Lina (Dec 8, 2017)

Αγαπητέ φίλε, καλώς όρισες. Πρώτον, ο τρόπος που εκφράζεσαι, αν κρίνω από την παραπάνω ανάρτηση, είναι μια χαρά και σίγουρα πάνω από τον μέσο όρο. Μην είσαι τόσο σκληρός με τον εαυτό σου. Όσο για το όνομα που επέλεξες για το φόρουμ, το δέχομαι σαν αυτοσαρκασμό. Μόνο που είναι πολύ δύσκολο για τους υπόλοιπους να σου απευθυνθούν χρησιμοποιώντας το.

Στην ουσία της ερώτησής σου. Θα σου απαντήσω εντελώς εμπειρικά. Καινούριες λέξεις μαθαίνουμε χρησιμοποιώντας ένα καλό λεξικό με πετυχημένα παραδείγματα. Εγώ για τα αγγλικά γκουγκλάρω τη λέξη για να τη δω να χρησιμοποιείται σε διάφορα περιβάλλοντα και με τις διάφορες έννοιές της. Όταν μια λέξη την έχεις ξανακούσει και έχεις μια ιδέα για το τι περίπου σημαίνει, τη μαθαίνεις ευκολότερα. Όσο συχνότερα την ακούς, τόσο ευκολότερα εμπεδώνεις το νόημά της. Είναι πολύ δυσκολότερο να τη μάθεις περιοριζόμενος στον ορισμό του λεξικού. Η γνώση που έχει αποκτηθεί βιωματικά είναι αυτή που αφομοιώνεται καλύτερα. 

Ως προς το ότι ξεχνάς. Είναι φυσικό, όλοι μας το παθαίνουμε. Είσαι και νέος, πού να δεις σε λίγα χρόνια. Μια λέξη για να μην την ξεχάσεις πρέπει να έχει βγάλει ρίζες μέσα σου. Εννοώ ότι απλώς με το να διαβάσεις μία φορά τι σημαίνει στο λεξικό, η γνώση που έχεις αποκτήσει είναι επιφανειακή. Πρέπει να δεις τη λέξη, να την ξαναδείς, να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις μια-δυο φορές για να σου μείνει.

Γι' αυτό που λες ηλικία των λέξεων. Εγώ θα μιλούσα για επίπεδα ύφους. Αυτά είναι που επιλέγουμε για να προσαρμοστούμε στο πλαίσιο της επικοινωνίας. Αν σε μια παρέα φίλων που χαλαρώνει αρχίσεις να μιλάς σαν καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου σε παράδοση, το ύφος σου δεν ταιριάζει. Επιπλέον, οι νέοι χρησιμοποιούν και τη δική τους κοινωνιόλεκτο. Υπάρχουν λέξεις και φράσεις κουλ και μη κουλ. Εκεί κάνεις τις επιλογές σου. Τι έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία για σένα; Η αποδοχή από την ομάδα ή το προσωπικό σου στίγμα; Υπάρχουν επίσης διάφοροι τρόποι προσαρμογής. Ένας τρόπος είναι η μη διαφοροποίηση από τον μέσο όρο. Αν όμως κάποιος τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιεί τις έχει αφομοιώσει και τον εκφράζουν και δεν το κάνει μόνο για να δείξει ότι τις ξέρει, απλά διαμορφώνει το προσωπικό του ύφος. Σίγουρα, ο,τιδήποτε ξεφεύγει από τη νόρμα, γίνεται πιο δύσκολα αποδεκτό. Μπορεί κάποιοι να ενοχληθούν ή και να μας ασκήσουν κριτική, όπως και για οποιοδήποτε άλλο γνώρισμά μας. Είπαμε, δεν μπορούμε να αρέσουμε σε όλους.

Όπως είπαν και ο Dr Siebenmal και η Αόρατη Μελάνη, διάβαζε. Διάβαζε και ερεύνα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2017)

Γεια σου, Κρέτινε, καλωσήρθες! 

Μα τι πρόβλημα έχει το όνομα Κρέτινος; :)

Μετρά και πώς προφέρονται τα ονόματα και πώς τονίζονται, όχι; 

Μου θυμίσατε τον σύντεκνο που δεν φημιζόταν για τα αγγλικά του και συστηνόταν στους ξένους: «άιμ ε κρέταν». Καταλαβαίνετε τι καταλάβαιναν οι Εγγλέζοι.

Λοιπόν, στο ερώτημά σου εγώ θα διευρύνω την ατζέντα:

Αγάπησε την πρόκληση. Λάτρεψε την αξιοποίηση του χρόνου σου — μάθαινε πράγματα που σου προσφέρουν χαρά και σοφία. Όχι μόνο λέξεις — οι λέξεις έρχονται μαζί με τις άλλες γνώσεις και χρειάζονται για τον καλύτερο χειρισμό τους. Αν δεν ασχολείσαι με τα φυτά, δεν βιάζεσαι να μάθεις τι είναι ο θερμοπεριοδισμός, έτσι; Αλλά κι αν τον μάθεις, γρήγορα θα τον ξεχάσεις. Κάπως έτσι ξέχασα εγώ τα περισσότερα γαλλικά μου…

Αν πάντως θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι πρακτικό με λέξεις, την ορθογραφία τους, τη σημασία τους, τη χρήση τους, γράφε. Γέμιζα κιτάπια ολόκληρα όταν μάθαινα αγγλικά. Αλλά υπάρχουν και πιο πρακτικές λύσεις. Πάρε ένα μπλοκάκι με μικρά φύλλα. Όταν βρίσκεις μια καινούργια λέξη που θέλεις να θυμάσαι, σκίζε ένα φύλλο, γράφε τη λέξη στη μια πλευρά του φύλλου και στην άλλη τη σημασία της, ίσως και κάποιο καλό παράδειγμα. (Αγάπησε τα λεξικά. Αγόρασε το ωραίο λεξικό της Ακαδημίας.) Βάζε τα χαρτάκια σε ένα κουτάκι. Κάθε τόσο, άνοιγε το κουτάκι και διάβαζε ένα ένα τα χαρτάκια από τη μια μεριά. Προσπάθησε να επαναλάβεις τον ορισμό που είναι στην πίσω μεριά. Κοίτα μετά το πίσω μέρος και, αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος με το πόσο καλά θυμάσαι τη λέξη, βάλε το χαρτάκι σε μια στοίβα. Αν όχι, βάλ’ το σε μια δεύτερη. Όταν τελειώσεις ή βαρεθείς, μάζεψε τα χαρτάκια. Βάλε όσα δεν είδες πάνω πάνω, από πίσω όσα δεν βρήκες (της 2ης στοίβας) και κάτω κάτω εκείνα που βρήκες. Βάλε τα χαρτάκια στο κουτάκι, έτοιμα για την επόμενη φορά που θα τα πιάσεις.

Αυτά τα λίγα για τώρα. Και αν θες να αλλάξεις το χρηστώνυμό σου, σκέψου ένα άλλο και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει. 

Και αγάπησε τα λεξικά.

Νικέλ :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 8, 2017)

Τρία ειδικότερα σημεία:

- Διάβαζε πολύ και κατά προτίμηση σε τομείς που γνωρίζεις αρκετά καλά και σε ενδιαφέρουν. Με άλλα λόγια, σε τομείς όπου οι διαφορές απόχρωσης είναι για σένα σημαντικές.

- Όταν αναζητάς λέξεις στα καλά λεξικά που θα έχεις στη διάθεσή σου, πρόσεχε και την ετυμολογία. Πολύ συχνά βοηθάει να εμπεδώσεις τη σημασία των λέξεων μέσω συσχετισμών.

- Και φυσικά διάβαζε Λεξιλογία, ιδίως την ενότητα Modern Greek language queries.


----------



## lalitor (Dec 8, 2017)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το καλωσόρισμα και τις απαντήσεις σας. Ο καθένας σας έγραψε νόμιζω και από μια αλήθεια (που εγώ τουλάχιστον την θεωρώ ως τέτοια).

@*Lina * Έχεις δίκιο εκεί που αναφέρεσαι για την χρήση των λέξεων. Αν δεν τις χρησιμοποιείς τις ξεχνάς. Αυτό μάλλον ισχύει για τους περισσότερους. Κρατάω την συμβουλή που μου έδωσες για την ανάγνωση παραδειγμάτων. Θα το εφαρμόσω. Θυμίζει την μέθοδο του Feynman.
Σε ό,τι αφορά την χρήση των λέξεων ανάμεσα στους νέους, ίσως τελικά εκεί η προσαρμογή να είναι αναγκαίο κακό (ή αναγκαία κακή; Ορίστε να μία απορία). Λογικό θα έλεγε κανεις, αφού οι περισσότεροι δεν διαβάζουν και δεν νοιάζονται για την αλλοίωση της γλώσσας. Ίσως βέβαια αυτό να είναι μιά ένδειξη ενός μέσου όρου νοημοσύνης. Γιατί, ο εγκέφαλος σκέφτεται με εικόνες αλλά σκέφτεται με λέξεις. Στον καθημερινό μας προγραμματισμό κάνουμε συλλογισμούς με την χρήση λέξεων πχ "θα πάω σούπερ μάρκετ και μετά θα περάσω από τον φούρνο ώστε να διανύσω την μικρότερη δυνατή διαδρομή". Σίγουρα οι λέξεις σε αυτήν την περίπτωση συνοδεύονται από εικόνες, όμως οι παρουσία τους είναι ισχυρή. Φλυαρώ πάλι... 
Τελικά ίσως είναι θέμα κοινωνικών δεξιοτήτων, όπως ακριβώς μασκαρεύεται κανείς για να περάσει το οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα (στάτους, οικονομική κατάσταση, επάγγελμα). Η σταθερότητα ανεξάρτητα των συνθηκών σίγουρα φανερώνει μία ξεχωριστή,ίσως και δυνατή προσωπικότητα όμως υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να θεωρηθείς παππούδι. 
Και για να γελάσουμε και λίγο, ομολογώ ότι μου έχει ξεφύγει σε κοπέλα η λέξη "στηθόδεσμος" αντί του "σουτιέν". 

@*nickel * Σε ευχαρίστω για την ιδέα με τα χαρτάκια. Είναι παιχνίδι και μάλλον θα το παίξω. Ίσως πιάσει το κόλπο. 
Λέξεις αναζητώ μόνο όταν τις συναντάω σε κάποιο βιβλίο. Επειδή δεν θέλω να χαθεί ο ειρμός της ανάγνωσης θέλω κάτι γρήγορο και έτσι επισκέπτομαι είτε το lexigram είτε το wiktionary. Λεξίκο έχω τον Μπαμπινιώτη. Σαν άνθρωπος που δεν το έχει και πολύ με τις λέξεις, δεν γνωρίζω ποιά είναι τα κριτήρια αξιολόγισης ενός λεξικού.
Και μόνο από τα μηνύματα σας μάζεψα αρκετές λέξεις
σύντεκνος
θερμοπεριοδισμός
κιτάπι
αυτομειωτικό
συνδιαλέγονται
αφομοιώνεται
κοινωνιόλεκτο
στίγμα
Σαφώς οι μισές από αυτές μου είναι γνωστές όμως δεν νομίζω πως θα τις χρησιμοποιούσα εύκολα...

"Το διαδίκτυο βλάπτει όταν δεν σκέφτεσαι." Πολύ σοφό ρητό. Θα το μοιραστώ και με άλλους! :)

Το χρηστώνυμο λοιπόν το επέλεξα έχοντας στο μυαλό λίγο τον Ηλίθιο του Ντοστογιέφσκι και λίγο από αυτό το δικό μου αίσθημα της ανικανότητας της έκφρασης. Κακώς δεν σκέφτηκα ότι είναι πιο εύκολο να χαρακτηρίζεις έναν φανταστικό χαρακτήτα παρά έναν υπαρκτό άνθρωπο. Αν μπορείς άλλαξε το σε "lalitor" (από το λαλιά και το ρήτωρ  ).

Και κάτι ακόμα. Πώς πρέπει να χρησιμοποιώ το φόρουμ όταν έχω μία απορία της οποίας η απάντηση είναι σύντομη ή όταν η ερώτηση είναι τέτοια ώστε να μην αφορά πολύ τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες; Δεν θα ήθελα να γεμίσω το φόρουμ με θέματα για ψύλλου πήδημα. 

Αρχίζω εδώ με μία λέξη που θυμάμαι να μου έχει σφηνώσει στο μυαλό χωρίς να γνωρίζω τον ακριβή ορισμό της. 
*διονυσιακός* Δηλαδή Νίτσε και Jim Morrison. Γράφει ο Μπαμπινιώτης: 1) Που αναφέρεται στον θεό Διόνυσο ή στα Διονύσια και 2) ενθουσιώδης, οργιαστικός.
Τα βιβλία φιλοσοφίας που έχω διαβάσει είναι μετρημένα. Και ενώ για τον Τζίμυ ο δεύτερη σημασία του όρου μού είναι κατανοητή (sex, drugs & rock n roll), δεν έχω ακόμα καταλάβει τί εννούσε ο Νίτσε. Γνωρίζετε;

Αυτά για αρχή.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2017)

Καλώς όρισες! Θα πρότεινα να αλλάξεις χρηστώνυμο, όσο προλαβαίνεις. Αν επιμένεις στον Ηλίθιο του Ντοστογέφσκι, να σου το κάνουμε τουλάχιστον Ντουράκ να μην νιώθουμε ότι σε βρίζουμε όταν σου μιλάμε :)

Το φόρουμ να το χρησιμοποιείς όποτε θέλεις. Όπως θα ανακαλύψεις αν μείνεις, έχουμε απ' όλα τα καλά, και απαντάμε σε όλα, δηλαδή χμ, σε μερικά απαντάμε για να πούμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε, αλλά μια απάντηση θα την πάρεις οπωσδήποτε. :)

Προσωπικά, βελτίωσα και βελτιώνω ακόμα τα ελληνικά μου μέσω της επαφής με τους συμφορουμίτες, οπότε θα σου πρότεινα να μας εκμεταλλευτείς όσο μπορείς.

Κι επειδή η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός, θέλεις να πας στο Modern Greek language queries να βάλεις την ερώτησή σου για τον _διονυσιακό_; Μην ξεχάσεις και τα συμφραζόμενα, δηλαδή το κείμενο (παράγραφο, πρόταση κ.λπ.) στο οποίο εμφανίζεται η λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2017)

Εδώ αλλάζουν εύκολα και γρήγορα τα ονόματα. Κρίμα που δεν έχουμε ελληνικά χρηστώνυμα: θα το έγραφα _λαλήτωρ_.


ΥΓ. Για το απολλώνειο και το διονυσιακό πνεύμα στη _Γέννηση της τραγωδίας_ του Νίτσε:

http://www.ekivolos.gr/H gennhsh ths tragwdias kata ton Nitse.htm


Συντομότερη εξήγηση:

https://www.facebook.com/LogotechniaKaiSkepse/posts/390925447672896


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2017)

Και η άποψη κάποιου των θετικών επιστημών: 
Το ερώτημά σου είναι πώς θα διευρύνεις το λεξιλόγιό σου στη μητρική σου γλώσσα ή πώς να μιλάς με λέξεις για φιγούρα (για τις οποίες έχουμε σχετικό νήμα) ;
Για το δεύτερο δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη, γιατί πάντα με παραξένευε το πως ορισμένοι κοιτάνε να εντυπωσιάσουν με δύσκολο λεξιλόγιο και το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να μην γίνονται κατανοητοί. Γιατί βεβαίως το σημαντικό είναι η ευκρίνεια, η σαφήνεια και η ακρίβεια στην έκφραση, κι όχι οι φιοριτούρες. Αν μπορείς να εκφράσεις δύσκολα νοήματα με κατανοητό τρόπο, τότε μια χαρά χειρίζεσαι την ελληνική γλώσσα. Αν θες να δεις επιτήδευση στην ελληνική γλώσσα, γεμάτες είναι οι βιβλιοθήκες. 

Άλλωστε αν πιάσεις να διαβάσεις τους κλασσικούς λογοτέχνες π.χ. της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας θα δεις ότι γράφουν με λεξιλόγιο καθημερινό και φυσιολογικό. Λένε πουθενά ο Παπαδιαμάντης ή ο Παλαμάς ή ο Βιζυηνός για ενδελέχειες και υπερφίαλους; (αυτές είναι οι δύο λέξεις που δεν μπορώ ποτέ να θυμηθώ τί σημαίνουν). Ακόμα και τα σχολικά βιβλία των μικρών τάξεων περιέχουν λεξιλόγιο που αν το χρησιμοποιείς φαίνεσαι "μορφωμένος άνθρωπος", γιατί αυτό είναι το λεξιλόγιο του αντικειμένου τους. 
Μ' άλλα λόγια, μη σε πολυαγχώνει το ζήτημα. Ο παππούς μου κι η γιαγιά μου ήταν απόφοιτοι δημοτικού και από χωριό. Και μίλαγαν άψογα ελληνικά από γραμματική και συντακτική άποψη και είχαν και πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο. Γιατί ήταν φυσικοί ομιλητές της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Δεν θυμάμαι να επιχείρησαν ποτέ να πουν συνελόντι ειπείν (που δεν ξέρω καν αν την έχω γράψει σωστά τη φράση). Από την άλλη, έχω ακούσει φρικτά ελληνικά, με απαράδεκτα λάθη, από πολλούς που έχουν πάει σχολείο. Έχω υπόψη μου δυο περιπτώσεις Ελλήνων γνωστών μου, που είναι αμφότεροι από τις λαϊκές γειτονιές των Αθηνών και δεν ξέρω γιατί έτσι. Οι αμόρφωτοι παππούδες μου δεν είπαν ποτέ "ούτως ή αλλιώς", ενώ οι λαϊκάντζες γνωστοί μου το λένε (σημ. εγώ ζω σε χωριό που οι κοινωνικές τάξεις μετράνε, γι’ αυτό θα ακούσεις να τις αναφέρω και σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα). Η μόνη εξήγηση που έχω σκεφτεί είναι ο μανταμσουσουδισμός. Προσπαθούν να ακουστούν μορφωμένοι χωρίς να ξέρουν τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούν. 
Οπότε συνιστώ απλά να σταματήσεις την προσπάθεια και να διαβάζεις. Διάβαζε ό,τι πέφτει στα χέρια σου. Μην ξεχνάς ότι οι τσομσκικοί (που τους είπε έτσι ο Νίκελ) λένε ότι μαθαίνουμε μια γλώσσα όχι χρησιμοποιώντας τις λέξεις μία μία σαν ψηφίδες αλλά μαθαίνοντας ολόκληρες φράσεις, που μετά τις χρησιμοποιούμε για να φτιάξουμε προτάσεις (η κλασσική μέθοδος εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών τη δεκαετία του '70 και του '80, παρεμπιπτόντως, αποστήθιση εδαφίων όχι μεμονωμένων λέξεων, δεν ξέρω αν ακόμα χρησιμοποιείται).

Το ότι κάποιες λέξεις δεν θα ανήκουν ποτέ στο λεξιλόγιό σου μη σε ανησυχεί. Απλά δεν έχεις βρει κάπου να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις. 

Σημ. η μητέρα μου, όπως ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα, έχει ένα σωρό τετράδια γεμάτα με λέξεις και με την ερμηνεία τους. Όποτε συναντάει μια λέξη που δεν την ξέρει, κάθεται και τη γράφει στο τετράδιο για να την μελετήσει. Κι αυτό το κάνει από 14 ετών, που της έδειξε ένας δάσκαλος στο σχολείο της στον Καναδά να το κάνει. Έχει λέξεις και στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά (σε χωριστά τετράδια). Αυτή νομίζω ήταν η μέθοδος της εποχής της. Και προφανώς δουλεύει για εκείνην.


----------



## lalitor (Dec 9, 2017)

*@SBE* Υποθέτω θα έχεις προσωπικές εμπειρίες για να υποπτεύεσαι ότι και εγώ θα ήθελα να μιλώ παράξενα ώστε να το παίζω ιστορία. 
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να εκφράζομαι πολύπλοκα για να κάνω εντύπωση. Μπορεί να άνοιξα αυτό το νήμα με τον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο όμως το πρόβλημα μου σαφώς και δεν περιορίζεται στην λεξιλογική φτώχεια αλλά και στην γραμματική, σύνταξη κτλ. Εξάλλου όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, η χρήση δυσνόητης γλώσσας καταδικάζεται από τους νέους και πολύ περισσότερο αν δεν έχεις και τον ανάλογο τίτλο (πχ του μεταφραστή, του φιλόλογου, του ξερόλα). 
Η επιθυμία μου αυτή γεννήθηκε όταν κατάλαβα ότι συχνά έχω πολλές άγνωστες λέξεις όταν διαβάζω ένα βιβλίο. Όπως φαντάζεσαι αυτό κάνει πολύ πιο δύσκολη και δυσάρεστη την ανάγνωση γιατί πρέπει να σταματήσει την ροή των σκεψεών σου για να πιάσεις το λεξικό. Επίσης χρόνια τώρα γράφω λίγες φορές τον μήνα κάποιο ποίημα ή σκέψεις στο ημερολόγιο, πιο σπάνια προσπαθώ να γράψω ένα τραγούδι. Εκεί συναντώ αρκετές δυσκολίες. Νιώθω πως κάτι θέλω να πώ αλλά δεν βγαίνει σωστά, οι φράσεις δεν βγαίνουν εύκολα όμορφες και περιεκτικές. 
Για να μιλήσουμε και λίγο με αριθμούς. Χθες άρχισα να διαβάζω ένα βιβλίο. Βρίσκομαι στην εισαγωγή και έχω ήδη σημειώσει 15 άγνωστες λέξεις μέσα σε 6 σελίδες. Η πιο συμπαθητική: ακκισμός. 
Αυτά είναι λίγο πολύ τα κίνητρά μου. Τα δικά σου ποιά ήταν ώστε να γίνεις μέλος της κοινότητας αυτής;


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2017)

Τα δικά μου κίνητρα ήταν ότι έχω ασχοληθεί με τη διερμηνεία στο παρελθόν, έχω κάποιο ενδιαφέρον για το αντικείμενο εντελώς ερασιτεχνικό, και μου υπέδειξε κάποιος φίλος την ύπαρξη αυτής της ομάδας. Ικανοποιήθηκε η περιέργειά σου τώρα;

Μια προειδοποίηση: βλέπω ότι αρπάχτηκες χωρίς λόγο, οπότε κι οι δικές μου απαντήσεις από ’δω και πέρα θα είναι στο ανάλογο ύφος, δηλαδή πιο λιανά, μπας κι έχεις άγνωστες λέξεις: σου απάντησα πιο πάνω με καλή διάθεση και με σκοπό να σου πω να μην αγχώνεσαι με το ζήτημα. Εσύ προφανώς παρεξήγησες αυτό που έγραψα, οπότε τέρμα οι ευγένειες από μένα. 

Αν σε έξι σελίδες κείμενο έχεις δεκαπέντε άγνωστες λέξεις οι οποίες είναι τόσο άγνωστες που δεν βγαίνει νόημα, τότε μάλλον διαβάζεις κάτι εξαιρετικά εξειδικευμένο με πολλή ορολογία. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις το διάβασμα με κάτι που απευθύνεται σε γενικό κοινό. Ειδικά τη λέξη ακκισμός την έχω δει σε κείμενα πέντε-δέκα φορές όλες κι όλες, κι είναι συνήθως δείγμα συγγραφέα που ακκίζεται.


----------



## lalitor (Dec 10, 2017)

@SBE, ναι, η περιέργεια μου ικανοποιήθηκε, όμως με το κόστος της παρεξήγησης. Δεν σε κατηγορώ ωστόσο, γιατί ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει τις μαύρες του πού και πού. Άνθρωποι είμαστε. Νομίζω πως αν ξαναδιαβάσεις τα όσα έγραψα με ήρεμη εσωτερική φωνή, τότε θα δεις πως δεν είχα κανένα ίχνος ειρωνείας ή κακίας, και αν θες σ’ το αναλύω, γιατί δεν θα ήθελα να δώσω την εντύπωση ότι μου αρέσει να δημιουργώ άσχημες καταστάσεις από βίτσιο.
Αυτόν τον κίνδυνο της παρεξήγησης εξαιτίας της παρερμήνευσης του γραπτού λόγου (που προφανώς μαρτυρά αρκετά για την προσωπικότητα ή συναισθηματική κατάσταση του δέκτη) τον έχω αντιληφθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό και γι[FONT=&quot]’[/FONT] αυτό δεν παρεξηγώ πλέον. Εξάλλου και εγώ στην αρχή έκανα πολλά τέτοια σφάλματα.
Το βιβλίο που διαβάζω είναι τα Απομνημονεύματα του Καζανόβα και τη λέξη την συνάντησα στην εισαγωγή, γραμμένη από έναν Γάλλο καθηγητή φιλολογίας. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι ο έρωτας και το φλερτ είναι αντικείμενο που απαιτεί εξειδίκευση.


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2017)

H λέξη που συνάντησες είναι γραμμένη όχι από Γάλλο καθηγητή φιλολογίας αλλά από Έλληνα μεταφραστή του γαλλικού κειμένου. 
Και χωρίς να το έχω κοιτάξει ποτέ, μπορώ να σου πω ότι, αφήνοντας την εισαγωγή και κοιτάζοντας μόνο το κείμενο, θα έχεις άγνωστες λέξεις. Μπορεί να μην σου φαίνεται ότι το αντικείμενο απαιτεί εξειδίκευση, αλλά έχεις ήδη κάνει ένα λάθος: δεν φαίνεται να λαμβάνεις υπόψη ότι πρόκειται για ένα κείμενο του 18ου αιώνα, κι ο μεταφραστής σίγουρα θα έχει προσπαθήσει να μεταδώσει το ύφος και το λεξιλόγιο του 18ου αιώνα. Άρα θα έχεις άγνωστες λέξεις. Και φυσικά θα γίνονται στο κείμενο αναφορές σε ιστορικά και άλλα ζητήματα του 18ου αιώνα, οπότε νά κι άλλες άγνωστες λέξεις, που δεν θα σου είναι άγνωστες γιατί έχεις φτωχό λεξιλόγιο αλλά γιατί ίσως δεν γνωρίζεις το ιστορικό- κοινωνικό- φιλοσοφικό- πολιτικό πλαίσιο του 18ου αιώνα. 
Δηλαδή μπορεί εσύ, όπως λες, να νομίζεις ότι θα διαβάσεις περί έρωτα και φλερτ, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα διαβάζεις μια σημαντική ιστορική πηγή για τα ήθη και τη ζωή της εποχής του Διαφωτισμού. Άλλωστε, γι’ αυτό το λόγο τα Απομνημονεύματα παραμένουν αντικείμενο μελέτης και γι[FONT=&quot]’ [/FONT]αυτό η γαλλική εθνική βιβλιοθήκη έδωσε ένα σεβαστό ποσό για να αγοράσει το χειρόγραφο πριν μερικά χρόνια.
Επιπλέον, εισαγωγή από Γάλλο φιλόλογο = δεν καταλαβαίνουν ούτε οι Γάλλοι τι λέει. Βλέπεις κι οι Γάλλοι γράφουν σαν εμάς και όσο πιο ακατανόητα, τόσο πιο μορφωμένος θεωρείται ο άλλος. 
Τρίτο και χειρότερο, όπως είπα, δεν έχω δει το βιβλίο και δεν ξέρω, αλλά αν είναι κακομεταφρασμένο, ή αν έχει έστω και περιστασιακά γαλλισμούς, την πάτησες, Δεν θα καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα. Βλέπεις, σε αντίθεση με τους αγγλισμούς, που λίγο πολύ τους υποψιαζόμαστε γιατί τα αγγλικά όλοι λίγο πολύ τα μιλάνε, με τους γαλλισμούς απλά σου βγαίνει κάτι ακατανόητο, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις άγνωστες λέξεις. Κι επειδή εννιά στις δέκα είναι πομπωδώς ακατανόητο (λόγω του γαλλικού εκφραστικού τρόπου), θα αναρωτιέσαι τι σόι υψηλό νόημα είναι αυτό που διαβάζεις και δεν το πιάνεις.

Οπότε με βάση αυτά που λες μάλλον μιλάμε για πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα από το λεξιλογικό. Μάλλον χρειάζεσαι μια γενικότερη αύξηση των γνώσεών σου περί ιστορίας της λογοτεχνίας, φιλολογίας, ανάλυσης κειμένου κλπ. Και ίσως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ξεκινήσεις να διαβάζεις ελληνική λογοτεχνία, όχι μεταφράσεις. Κάπου κοντά σου θα υπάρχει μια δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη. Πήγαινε στο τμήμα νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας και άρχισε το διάβασμα. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι όλα τα βιβλία της δανειστικής βιβλιοθήκης θα είναι παλιές εκδόσεις, πιθανόν να μην υπάρχει τίποτα μετά το 1970, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Οι παλιότεροι έγραφαν το ίδιο συναρπαστικά με τους νεότερους. Διάβασε αυτούς που δεν είναι στη μόδα, διάβασε γνωστούς, διάβασε τους ξεχασμένους, διάβασέ τα όλα. Στο δρόμο θα μάθεις κι ένα σωρό πράγματα για την ιστορία και την καθημερινή ζωή στην Ελλάδα του 19ου και του 20ου αιώνα. Εγώ π.χ. πιο πολλά ξέρω για τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή και την Κατοχή από τη λογοτεχνία παρά από το σχολείο. Γραμμένα από ανθρώπους που τα έζησαν. Μπορεί να μην σου κινούν το ενδιαφέρον αυτά όσο τα γκομενιλίκια των Δυτικοευρωπαίων του 18ου αιώνα (κι είναι πολλοί, για όλα τα γούστα, διότι πρόκειται για φιλολογικό ρεύμα της εποχής), αλλά αν ο σκοπός είναι η βελτίωση των ελληνικών σου με ευχάριστο τρόπο, οι άγνωστες λέξεις θα είναι πιο στρωτές και θα είναι ευχάριστα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2017)

...
Στα αγγλικά, αλλά χρήσιμο· περιλαμβάνει πολλά από αυτά που γράφτηκαν παραπάνω:

*Why you forget words you learned, and how to remember them*.


----------



## lalitor (Dec 10, 2017)

@*SBE* Ναι, ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι είμαι και ανιστόρητος. Ας είναι καλά το σχολείο... Τέλοσπαντων, τώρα πια δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να μπαλώσω και πολλά. Όμως πάντα ήθελα να διαβάζω αυτό που θεωρούσα ενδιαφέρον και όχι εκείνο που έλεγαν οι πολλοί ότι έχει αξία. Ακόμα και σήμερα, αναγνωρίζοντας την αξία των ιστορικών γνώσεων, δεν ξέρω αν θα κατάφερνα να κάνω μία σοβαρή μελέτη χωρίς να δυσανασχετώ. Τη σιχάθηκα και αυτήν και την τυποποιημένη ανάλυση κειμένου που ένιωθα ότι δεν άφηνε κανένα ίχνος ελεύθερης έκφρασης, αναρχίας ή κάποιας τρέλας. Αν έχεις δει τον Κύκλο των χαμένων ποιητών, ίσως να καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω. 
Τον Καζανόβα τον αγόρασα, όπως και κάθε άλλο βιβλίο, ώστε να επικεντρωθώ στα σημεία που με ενδιαφέρουν. Θα προσποιούμουν αν έλεγα πως με ενδιαφέρουν έστω και λίγο τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία, δηλαδή τα ιστορικά, εάν θεωρούσα πως αυτά δεν συνδέονται και τόσο πολύ με το κυρίως θέμα. 

Τώρα, από λογοτεχνία με ιστορικό περιεχόμενο, νομίζω τα μόνα που έχω διαβάσει είναι το Λάθος του Σαμαράκη και δύο βιβλία του Χρόνη Μίσσιου. Όμως όπως είπα και πριν, ακόμα και αυτά τα διάβασα γιατί μου άρεσε να διαβάζω τα όσα λένε χωρίς να σκέφτομαι ότι αυτά αποτελούν ιστορία. Οι φράσεις στις οποίες επικεντρωνόμουν ήταν και είναι εκείνες που εγώ βρίσκω "καθολικές αλήθειες". Και φυσικά αυτές δεν έχουν χρόνο, αναφέρονται σε πράγματα χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξης όπως τον έρωτα, την ελευθερία, την ψυχολογία, την φιλοσοφία... Τόσα ξέρω όμως, τόσα λέω. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2017)

Noμίζω ότι και πάλι δεν κατάλαβες. 
Δεν είπα ότι τη λογοτεχνία τη διαβάζω για να μάθω ιστορία. Αλλά τελικά, επειδή όλα τα λογοτεχνικά έργα αναφέρονται στην περίοδο στην οποία γράφτηκαν ή έχουν θεματολογία παρμένη από σημαντικά γεγονότα, καθοδόν μαθαίνεις και ιστορικά στοιχεία. Τους Τρεις Σωματοφύλακες τους διαβάζουμε για την περιπέτεια, όχι για τα ιστορικά (που ξεφεύγουν από τα ιστορικά γεγονότα) αλλά δεν περνάει απαρατήρητο το ότι αναφέρονται σε κάποιον βασιλιά Λουδοβίκο, κι είναι κι ένας καρδινάλιος εκεί, που λύνει και δένει, να δεις πώς τον λένε, πώς τον λένε...

Επίσης, εγώ στο σχολείο είχα κακούς βαθμούς σε όλα τα φιλολογικά μαθήματα. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν είχα φυσιολογική ευφυΐα. Μ' αυτό θέλω να πω ότι δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία "δεν μου τα μάθανε στο σχολείο". Αν μέναμε μόνο σε όσα μάθαμε στο σχολείο ή στο πανεπιστήμιο, θα ήμασταν ημιμαθείς όλοι μας. Οπότε πριν κατηγορήσεις το σχολείο, κοίτα τον καθρέφτη και κοίτα και το περιβάλλον σου. 
Η μητέρα μου κάποια εποχή μου αγόραζε μια παιδική εγκυκλοπαίδεια που κυκλοφορούσε σε εβδομαδιαία τεύχη. Διάβαζα το κάθε τεύχος πενήντα φορές, γιατί μου άρεσε. Κι όταν έπαιρνα στα χέρια μου τους τόμους, πάλι τους ξαναδιάβαζα. Και την ξαναδιάβαζα όποτε ήμουνα στο σπίτι και δεν είχα πώς να σκοτώσω την ώρα μου, ακόμα και μέχρι πριν δυο- τρία χρόνια που έδωσα την εγκυκλοπαίδεια στις ανιψιές μου (και σιγά μην το εκτίμησαν). Ναι, κάποια από αυτά που έλεγε είναι πλέον ντεμοντέ ή έχουν καταρριφθεί, αλλά περιείχε αρκετές γνώσεις που δεν έχουν αλλάξει καθόλου. Το σχολείο δεν μπορεί να σου μάθει τα πάντα. Από μόνος σου θα μάθεις περισσότερα. Και βοηθάει και το σπρώξιμο από την οικογένεια. Κι όπως βλέπεις, σπρώξιμο δεν είναι το να σου λένε Λαλάκη, διάβαζε. Σπρώξιμο είναι το να δημιουργούν τις συνθήκες ώστε από μικρός να αναζητήσεις και να καθίσεις να μάθεις πέντε πράγματα από μόνος σου. Δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς πάντως, προφανώς σου κόβει αρκετά ώστε να αναζητήσεις κάτι παραπάνω τώρα που μεγάλωσες κι έβαλες μυαλό. Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2017)

SBE said:


> Τους Τρεις Σωματοφύλακες τους διαβάζουμε για την περιπέτεια, όχι για τα ιστορικά (που ξεφεύγουν από τα ιστορικά γεγονότα) αλλά δεν περνάει απαρατήρητο το ότι αναφέρονται σε κάποιον βασιλιά Λουδοβίκο, κι είναι κι ένας καρδινάλιος εκεί, που λύνει και δένει, να δεις πως τον λένε, πώς τον λένε...


Αργκ! 
Ενώ σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ με αρκετά από αυτά που γράφει η SBE, θέλω να προσθέσω ότι ο κόσμος διαβάζει _*επειδή έτσι του αρέσει.*_ Αν διαβάζεις κάτι που σε διασκεδάζει, όχι δηλαδή κάτι που θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να το διαβάσεις επειδή είναι λογοτεχνικό μεγαλούργημα (εγώ, π.χ., έχω διαβάσει περί τις 4 φορές το _Κόκκινο και το μαύρο_ στα γαλλικά ως τη μέση και το παρατάω συνέχεια γιατί το βαριέμαι μέχρι αηδιαστικής αηδίας), τότε όχι μόνο θα περάσεις το χρόνο σου με κάτι που σου αρέσει, αλλά θα μάθεις και πράγματα που δεν ήξερες, είτε πραγματολογικά είτε απλώς λέξεις και νοήματα.

Δηλαδή, αφήστε τον κόσμο να διαβάζει ό,τι θέλει και για όποιον λόγο θέλει!

Προτεινόμενα ιστορικά μυθιστορήματα:

1. Όλα του Κεν Φόλετ, ιδίως την_ Τριλογία του αιώνα_. Ιδίως για ορισμένα από αυτά, μάλιστα, σου εγγυώμαι 100% γκαραντί με τη βούλα ΑΑΑ ότι η μετάφραση σκίζει :) ;)
2. Οι αγριόκυκνοι (η ιστορία της Κίνας τα τελευταία 100 χρόνια, δοσμένη μέσα από το βλέμμα 3 γυναικών, γιαγιάς, μαμάς και εγγονής).
3. Άτροπος, της Μαρίας Σκιαδαρέση
4. Η Αργώ, του Γιώργου Θεοτοκά
5. Αν αυτό είναι ο άνθρωπος, του Πρίμο Λέβι

Και φυσικά, πέρνα μια βόλτα από εδώ: Τι διαβάζετε αυτήν την περίοδο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2017)

Πάντως, lalitor, εμένα μου έχεις κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον και για τις υπόλοιπες άγνωστες λέξεις που συνάντησες σε αυτή την εισαγωγή. Θα μπορούσες να αναφέρεις κάποιες από αυτές;


----------



## lalitor (Dec 11, 2017)

@SBE, έχεις δίκιο. Η οικογενειακή μου κατάσταση δεν ευνοούσε καθόλου ώστε να μορφωθώ. Ωστόσο κατηγορώ το σχολείο διότι και τα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά, αλλά και άλλα που γνώρισα μετά το σχολείο, τελικά δεν ξέρουν πολλά περισσότερα απ’ ό,τι εγώ. Ίσως αυτό κάτι λέει. Αλλά και το σχολείο, αν είναι να το κατηγορήσεις για κάτι, είναι γιατί κάνει αυτό που είπες ότι κάνουν οι γονείς: αντί να δημιουργούν συνθήκες, να καλλιεργούν το ενδιαφέρον και να αναδεικνύουν την αξία της γνώσης, λένε το "διάβαζε και μη ερεύνα". Μεγάλο θέμα για συζήτηση και μάλλον θα ήταν καλύτερο να το αφήσουμε στους κοινωνιολόγους...

@Palavra, σε ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. Τις προσθέτω στη λίστα και όταν (σε λίγα χρόνια) έρθει η ώρα θα τα τσεκάρω 

@drsiebenmal, νομίζω άδικα σου κέντρισα την περιέργεια. Δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής και, λέγοντας άγνωστες λέξεις, εννοούσα και εκείνες τις οποίες κατανοούσα μόνο από τα συμφραζόμενα και εκείνες τις οποίες, ενώ τις ξέρω δεν τις χρησιμοποιώ. Ορίστε ποιες ήταν:

απείθεια
αποναρκωμένος και αποναρκωτικός (έχε γεια γραμματική, ούτε που ξέρω την ιδιότητα του πρώτου συνθετικού, ποια η διαφορά δηλαδή από το ναρκωμένος; )
αναισχυντία, που με οδήγησε και στην αισχύνη
αβάς-αβαείο
χαριείς
ράπισμα (αυτό το ήξερα)
γονυπετής
ανεκδολόγητος
σκωπτικός
ανδραγάθημα
ρακένδυτος
τρώγλη
αμέριστος (εντάξει, γνωστό αλλά δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ. Ίσως να χρησιμοποιούσα το "αδιάσπαστος" όμως η φράση ήταν "αμέριστη βοήθεια". Το "αδιάσπαστη βοήθεια" ακούγεται κάπως παράξενα)
αποφαίνομαι
διατείνομαι
νεοσύστατος 
εμφυσώ, με την άσχετη με τον αέρα έννοια ("να της εμφυσήσει την ιδέα της φυγής")
επηρμένος
οικειοποιούμαι
αμείλικτος (αυτήν την έχω διάβασει πολλές φορές και πάντα την ξεχνάω)
καβαλιστικός
τσαρλατανισμός
γόνδολα
ιντερμέδιο
κλίνη, και μάλλον όχι το κρεβάτι ("που την κεφαλήν κλίνη")
και κάπου βρήκα και το λιμπερτίνος που δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι σημαίνει αλλά θα το βρω.

Σκέφτηκα να αρχίσω από το μηδέν. Ιστορία δημοτικού. Κράξτε άφοβα.


----------



## Neikos (Dec 12, 2017)

Φίλτατε Κρετίνε, καλωσήρθες κι από μένα. 
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κράξιμο φυσικά, κι ούτε χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι και πολύ επειδή συναντάς συχνά άγνωστες λέξεις. Κι εγώ όταν άρχισα να διαβάζω πιο εντατικά λογοτεχνία, αλλά και άρθρα σε εφημερίδες, συναντούσα ένα σωρό άγνωστες λέξεις, τις οποίες κοιτούσα στο λεξικό, και μέχρι να το κλείσω τις είχα ήδη ξεχάσει. Αν τις συναντήσεις μέσα σε κείμενο μερικές φορές, και ιδιαίτερα αν τις χρησιμοποιήσεις o ίδιος μια δυο φορές, όταν τις έχεις φρέσκες, θα σου μείνουν και δεν θα χρειαστεί να τις ψάξεις ξανά στο λεξικό. Όσο περισσότερο διαβάζεις, συζητάς και γράφεις, τόσο περισσότερες λέξεις θα μαθαίνεις. Πάντως μια χαρά εκφράζεσαι και τώρα, οπότε και να μην ξέρεις τι πα να πει "χαρίεις" και "ιντερμέδιο" δεν νομίζω ότι έγινε και τίποτα. Πολλές από τις λέξεις που αναφέρεις είναι αρκετά κοινές πάντως και υποθέτω πως εννοείς ότι απλώς δεν τις χρησιμοποιείς, όχι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις το νόημά τους όταν τις συναντάς. 
Αλλά ας λύσουμε και δυο απορίες μιας και τις ανέφερες. Τις υπόλοιπες λέξεις μπορείς τις βρεις εύκολα σε λεξικό υποθέτω, αν και κάνα δυο μου φαίνεται ότι δεν τις σημείωσες σωστά.

Το πρόθημα απο- στην απονάρκωση απλώς ενισχύει αυτό που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη. 
Τις χρήσεις του συγκεκριμένου προθήματος μπορείς να τις δεις εδώ :

https://el.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/απο-

Όσον αφορά τους λιμπερτίνους μια πρώτη (προκατειλημμένη) ιδέα μπορείς πάρεις εδώ, αν και καλύτερα να αναζητήσεις τον όρο στα αγγλικά (libertinism):

https://el.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ελευθεριάζων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2017)

lalitor said:


> ...και κάπου βρήκα και το λιμπερτίνος που δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι σημαίνει αλλά θα το βρω.



Εδώ, αγαπητέ lalitor, δεν θα σε «κράξει» ποτέ κανείς επειδή δεν θα ξέρεις ή δεν θα έχεις καταλάβει κάτι. Ίσα-ίσα, θα βρεις ανθρώπους που θα σε βοηθήσουν να καταλάβεις και, κυρίως, να αναπτύξεις την ικανότητα πρώτα να βρίσκεις μόνος σου απαντήσεις και, στη συνέχεια, να τις αξιολογείς ποιοτικά, να ξεχωρίζεις το καλό πράγμα από το σκάρτο.

Ένας τρόπος να βρίσκεις πράγματα είναι να τα ψάχνεις στο διαδίκτυο και, κοίτα σύμπτωση, για τον «λιμπερτίνο»: Μια απλή έρευνα (που μπορείς να την κάνεις και από το ειδικό πλαισιάκι στο πάνω δεξιά μέρος της οθόνης), θα σου αποκαλύψει ότι υπάρχει ήδη ένα σχετικό αρθράκι στη Λεξιλογία, *εδώ*, όπου μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τη συζήτηση αν χρειάζεσαι ακόμα κάποια διευκρίνιση.

Τις περισσότερες (εκτός ίσως από 2-3) τις άλλες λέξεις που έχεις συγκεντρώσει μπορείς να τις βρεις καταρχήν στο ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας. Εκεί, π.χ., θα βρεις την επόμενη ερμηνεία της (σπάνιας) λέξης *ιντερμέδιο*, όπου θα παρατηρήσεις ότι διαθέτει και μια 2η έννοια, μεταφορική (μτφρ): το _χρονικό διάστημα που παρεμβάλλεται_. Πιθανολογώ ότι αυτή την έννοια θα χρειαζόσουν στο κείμενό σου, και όχι την 1η, το _αυτοτελές θεατρικό επεισόδιο που παρεμβάλλεται μεταξύ δύο πράξεων θεατρικού έργου_. Ίσως όμως και να κάνω λάθος, αυτό θα το καταλάβεις διαβάζοντας· θα δεις από το γύρω κείμενο ποια έννοια ταιριάζει καλύτερα.

Αν δεν βρεις κάποια απάντηση στο λεξικό ή στη Λεξιλογία ή με μια γενική αναζήτηση στο Διαδίκτυο - ή αν δεν σε ικανοποιήσουν οι απαντήσεις που θα βρεις, μη διστάζεις να ξεκινάς μια καινούργια συζήτηση *εδώ*, στα θέματα της σύγχρονης ελληνικής γλώσσας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2017)

lalitor said:


> κλίνη, και μάλλον όχι το κρεβάτι ("που την κεφαλήν κλίνη")



Α, και γι' αυτό θα βρεις ένα θεματάκι στη Λεξιλογία, εδώ: *... πού την κεφαλήν...*


----------



## lalitor (Dec 13, 2017)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές και πληροφορίες.  Αγόρασα σήμερα το βιβλίο ιστορίας 3ης δημοτικού. Χα! Θα τα πάρω σιγά-σιγά και πιστεύω πως έχοντας φτάσει στο σημείο αυτό, δηλαδή να θέλω να διαβάζω και όχι να μου λένε να διαβάζω, νομίζω κάτι θα βγει. Αργότερα, και αν έχω χρόνο, ίσως πιάσω στο χέρια μου Καστοριάδη ή Μαργαρίτη.


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2017)

Αγαπητέ λαλήτορα, αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι μας τρολάρεις. 
Τι να την κάνεις την ιστορία της τρίτης δημοτικού; Τόσο περιορισμένο θεωρείς ότι είναι το λεξιλόγιό σου; Είσαι αρκετά μεγάλο παιδί για να διαβάσεις τουλάχιστον την ιστορία του λυκείου. 
Από τη λίστα με τις λέξεις που αναφέρεις, ανεκδολόγητος δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει, αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί σου είναι όλες αυτές άγνωστες. Μήπως δεν είναι τα ελληνικά μητρική σου γλώσσα; Από την άλλη, πώς διαβάζεις τις λέξεις; Δηλαδή πώς τις βλέπεις; Σαν ενιαία ολόκληρα μέρη του λόγου που είτε ξέρεις τι σημαίνουν είτε όχι; Έχεις προσπαθήσεις να τις σπάσεις σε κομματάκια και να δεις τι καταλαβαίνεις;
νεοσύστατος = νέος + σύσταση (με την έννοια της ίδρυσης, σίγουρα στο σχολείο άκουσες να μιλάνε για τη σύσταση του ελληνικού κράτους ή για το νεοσύστατο ελληνικό κράτος)
επαρμένος = εδώ συμπεραίνω ότι στα φιλολογικά όχι μόνο είχες χαμηλό βαθμό, αλλά και όταν μίλαγε ο καθηγητής δεν πρόσεχες, γιατί αν μη τι άλλο, έχουμε όλοι φάει στη μάπα για χρόνια την έπαρση και την ύβρι της αρχαίας τραγωδίας. Αν κάνουν ακόμα στο σχολείο την Αντιγόνη, όλο αυτά λένε ακόμα, είμαι σίγουρη.
Το αβαείο του Ουεστμίνστερ το έχεις ακούσει ποτέ σου; Είναι εκκλησία και εκκλησιαστικό συγκρότημα στο Λονδίνο, πολύ τουριστική, την αναφέρουν όλοι οι τουριστικοί οδηγοί, και εκεί έχουν παντρευτεί και κηδευτεί πολλά μέλη της βασιλικής οικογένειας, οπότε αν διαβάζεις κουτσομπολίστικα θα το ξέρεις. Το αβαείο του Νορθάνγκερ, σίριαλ του ΜπιΜπιΣί (βασισμένο στο ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημα) που παίχτηκε το 2011 στην Ελλάδα. Το αβαείο του Μπελαπάις στην Κύπρο κλπ. κλπ. κλπ. Ακόμα κι αν δεν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς είναι το αβαείο, αν ξέρεις ή αν θυμασαι αυτά θα καταλάβεις ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο εκκλησιαστικό κτίριο (συγκεκριμένα, πρόκειται για μοναστηριακό συγκρότημα). Όσο για τους αβάδες (τους ηγούμενους, δηλαδή), ο πιο γνωστός ειναι μάλλον ο Πρεβώ (Αββάς Πρεβώ, ο συγγραφέας της Μανόν Λεσκώ, που έχει γίνει ταινία, σίριαλ, όπερα, μπαλέτο, ε, κάπου θα την πετύχεις). 

Σε περίπτωση που αναρωτιέσαι πού τα ξέρω αυτά, πηγαίνοντας πίσω, όσο πιο πίσω γίνεται, μπορώ να σου πω ότι είχα παρακολουθήσει το γαλλικό σίριαλ Μανόν Λεσκώ, παραγωγή 1978, όταν παίχτηκε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα στην ΕΡΤ. Και μάλιστα το βρήκα και ονλάιν. 
Το δε Αβαείο του Ουεστμίνστερ το ξέρω μάλλον από έναν τουριστικό οδηγό του Λονδίνου, που είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου την ίδια περίπου εποχή με το γαλλικό σίριαλ. Τότε ήμουνα στο δημοτικό και δεν αγχωνόμουνα με τις άγνωστες λέξεις. Τις συναντούσα, τις παρατηρούσα, αν καταλάβαινα τι σημαίνουν καλώς, αν όχι, άλλη φορά. Κι επειδή διάβαζα τα πάντα, από τα συστατικά στις ετικέτες μέχρι ό,τι φυλλάδιο έπεφτε στα χέρια μου, τις ξανασυναντούσα τις λέξεις. Επομένως ποσότητα. Αυτό χρειάζεσαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2017)

Χρηστική πληροφορία:

Διαδραστικά σχολικά βιβλία


----------



## lalitor (Dec 13, 2017)

@*SBE* ίσως είσαι περισσότερο καχύποπτη απ' όσο πρέπει. Αν ήθελα να τρολάρω θα το έκανα πιο έξυπνα.
Δεν είπα ότι θα διαβάσω ιστορία δημοτικού για να εμπλουτίσω το λεξιλόγιό μου αλλά για να μάθω ιστορία. Μου αρέσει να παίρνω τα πράγματα από την αρχή. Επαναλαμβάνω, στο σχολείο δεν πρόσεχα καθόλου. Βαριόμουν και νύσταζα. Στο δημοτικό διάβαζα μόνο κόμικς και αργότερα στο γυμνάσιο διάβαζα μόνος μου φιλοσοφία και ερωτική λογοτεχνία. Ποτέ δεν νοιάστηκα για τα όσα λέγονταν στο σχολείο γιατί δεν είχα κάποιο κίνητρο για να το κάνω, με απασχολούσαν άλλα ζητήματα.
Τα ελληνικά είναι η μητρική μου γλώσσα, και όχι, δεν ήξερα μέχρι προχθές τι σημαίνει _επαρμένος_ γιατί ούτε Αντιγόνη διάβαζα. Επίσης, αν μου το επιτρέπουν οι γνώσεις μου, προσπαθώ να "σπάω" τις λέξεις. Την λεξη νεοσύστατος την γνώριζα. Την έγραψα παρ’ όλα αυτά στην λίστα γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα την χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ μου. Πάντως, ακόμα και με αυτό το μυαλό που έχω σήμερα, αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορούσα να αποστηθίσω όλα αυτά τα αβαεία, ίσως επειδή ως άθεος δεν ενδιαφέρομαι γι’ αυτά, αλλά και ακόμα και αν δεν ήμουν άθεος, δεν νομίζω ότι θα ένιωθα καλύτερα αν γνώριζα καμιά εικοσαριά από αυτά.

@*drsiebenmal, *σε ευχαριστώ για τον σύνδεσμο αλλά τον είχα ήδη βρει :) Είμαι του βιβλίου και νομίζω πως μέχρι σήμερα δεν διάβασα ποτέ μου ebook. Μου αρέσει να σημειώνω και να υπογραμμίζω. Πάλι καλά που τα συγκεκριμένα βιβλία είναι φθηνά.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2017)

Η ιστορία του σχολείου είναι κακή, κτγμ. Εκτός του ότι είναι υπερβολικά μεροληπτική, αφήνει τεράστια -ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ- κομμάτια της ελληνικής αλλά και της Ευρωπαϊκής και παγκόσμιας ιστορίας εκτός. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά βιβλία ιστορίας για ενηλίκους που είναι πολύ καλύτερα. Μάνι μάνι, μου έρχεται στο μυαλό ο Μαζάουερ, ας πούμε.


----------



## Lina (Dec 13, 2017)

Λαλήτορ, επηρμένος είναι η λέξη. Μην μπερδεύεσαι.


----------



## Lina (Dec 14, 2017)

Αγαπητέ Λαλήτορ, απεργία σήμερα και οικουρώ (εδώ κανονικά θα έβαζα μπαρμπαδάκι που κλείνει το μάτι, αλλά γράφω από το κινητό και δεν τα βρίσκω). Αφού διάβασα το βιβλιαράκι μου, το graphic novel Περσέπολις της Ιρανής M. Satrapi, ολοκλήρωσα my domestic bliss με μαγειρική. Όταν είμαι στην κουζίνα ανοίγω πάντα ραδιόφωνο. Ο Σκάι λοιπόν λόγω της απεργίας παίζει non-stop επαναλήψεις της κυριακάτικης εκπομπής του Γνωριίζοντας την ιστορία μας. Εδώ σε σκέφτηκα. Είναι μια θαυμάσια εκπομπή, υψηλού επιπέδου, με καλεσμένους πάντα καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου. Είναι χωρίς υπερβολή σαν να παρακολουθείς πανεπιστημιακή παράδοση συμπυκνωμένη. Η εκπομπή παρέχει έναν πλούτο γνώσεων, με ευχάριστο τρόπο. Τη βρίσκεις και στο web. Σου την συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα. Πολύ συχνά δε προτείνει και βιβλία για περαιτέρω εμβάθυνση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2017)

lalitor said:


> αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορούσα να αποστηθίσω όλα αυτά τα αβαεία, ίσως επειδή ως άθεος δεν ενδιαφέρομαι γι’ αυτά, αλλά και ακόμα και αν δεν ήμουν άθεος, δεν νομίζω ότι θα ένιωθα καλύτερα αν γνώριζα καμιά εικοσαριά από αυτά..


Κι εγώ άθεη είμαι, αλλά δεν με εμποδίζει αυτό να αποστηθίσω αβαεία. Με εμποδίζει μόνο το γεγονός ότι δεν το 'χω με την αποστήθιση. Οι θρησκείες με ενδιαφέρουν, παρόλο που είμαι άθεη - ίσως μάλιστα γι' αυτό να έγινα άθεη! 

Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια αυτομόρφωσης και για τη νηφαλιότητά σου στον διάλογο. 

Συμφωνώ με την Palavra, τα βιβλία ιστορίας του σχολείου δεν είναι καλά. Υπάρχουν συμφορουμίτες που μπορούν να σου συστήσουν καλύτερα. Εγώ δεν μπορώ, διότι δεν διαβάζω ιστορία, δεν με τραβάει καθόλου. Ό,τι μάθω από κόμιξ, ιστορικά μυθιστορήματα και τα συναφή - με όλα τα μειονεκτήματα που μπορεί να έχουν αυτά, έχουν τουλάχιστον το πλεονέκτημα ότι μου κρατάνε το ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Lina (Dec 14, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια αυτομόρφωσης και για τη νηφαλιότητά σου στον διάλογο.



Ήθελα κι εγώ να το πω. Επιπλέον, συγχαρητήρια για την ψυχραιμία σου!


----------



## lalitor (Dec 14, 2017)

@*Lina* θα της ρίξω μια ματιά όταν βρω χρόνο, αν και δεν έχω πολύ από αυτόν. 
Το Persepolis το είχα δει πριν χρόνια. Μου άρεσε πολύ θυμάμαι. Αν μπορείς, δες και την ταινία. 

Σήμερα μίλησα με έναν φίλο μου που ήταν σίγουρα πολύ πιο συνεπής στα σχολικά μαθήματά του απ’ ό,τι εγώ. Μου είπε πως, παρ’ όλα τα 19 και 20, δεν θυμόταν τίποτα από ιστορία. Άρχισα να διαβάζω την ιστορία Γ΄ Δημοτικού και λίγες πληροφορίες μπορούσα να συγκρατήσω έπειτα από μερικές ώρες. Νομίζω ότι και τώρα θα διαβάσω ιστορία για την πλάκα μου. Ας μου μείνει στο μυαλό ό,τι «εκείνο» συλλέξει. 

Και ενώ δεν θυμάμαι πάρα πολλά πράγραμα από αυτά που διαβάζω και από αυτά που ακούω, κατά έναν μαγικό τρόπο μερικές λέξεις που αγγίζουν στο συναίσθημα καταγράφονται για πολύ καιρό. Ορίστε, λοιπόν, ένα αφιέρωμα του Αγγελάκα που είχα διαβάσει και μου έμενα το παρακάτω απόσπασμα.

Στο σχολείο δεν αγαπούσε καθόλου το διάβασμα, ώσπου κάποια στιγμή μετά τα 30 ανακάλυψε το «Συμπόσιο» του Πλάτωνα. Όταν το διάβασε, ένιωσε ότι ήταν το ωραιότερο βιβλίο που είχε διαβάσει ποτέ και χαρακτηριστικά είχε πει: «Γιατί μας το έκλεψαν; Αφού είναι δικός μας αυτός!». (πηγή)​ 
Και δεν το αναφέρω για να δικαιολογηθώ, να πω ότι το σχολείο φταίει για αυτό που είμαι κτλ. Όμως πραγματικά, πέρα από όλη την πληροφορία που παρέχει το σχολείο, δεν σου δίνει κανένα -μα κανένα κίνητρο για να κάνεις αυτό που κάνεις. Ύστερα, αν είσαι και λίγο τυχερός και πέσεις πάνω σε κάποιο βιβλίο ή κάποιον άνθρωπο και σου ανοίξει τα μάτια, σκέφτεσαι πως δεν ήσουν παρά ένα στρατιωτάκι.

Υποτιμώ, χωρίς να ντρέπομαι, όλα εκείνα τα χαζοκείμενα που πιάναμε και αναλύαμε για να πάρουμε τον βαθμό μας και να περάσουμε σε μια σχολή όπου το αν θα την αγαπούσαμε ή όχι ήταν καθαρός τζόγος. Και είχαμε και τους καθηγητές που μας έλεγαν στραβάδια (δικαίως) αλλά που δεν μας έδειχναν και τίποτε πιο αξιόλογο, πέρα δηλαδή από αυτά που καθορίζει το υπουργείο. 

Έρωτας, σχέσεις μέσα στην ομάδα, οικολογική συνείδηση, σωματική υγεία, παιχνίδι, μουσική, ψυχολογία, διαχείριση κεφαλαίου (και κεφαλής), κοινωνιολογία, θάνατος και περατότητα της ζωής. Τόσα πράγματα που δεν μάθαμε, τουλάχιστον η δική μου η γενιά. «Τέλος, χέσ’ τα»...


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί σε συγχαίρουν για τη νηφαλιότητα, παντώς σοβαρά αναρωτιέμαι αν τρολάρεις. Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο το ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν έδωσε σημασία στο τι γινόταν τις έξι ώρες κάθε μέρα που καθόταν σε ένα θρανίο. Εγώ, από τη στιγμή που έμαθα να διαβάζω, πέντε χρονών, στην πρώτη δημοτικού, δεν έχω σταματήσει να διαβάζω (όχι να μελετάω, να διαβάζω). Και είχα την εντύπωση ότι όλος ο κόσμος είναι έτσι, τουλάχιστον μέχρι την εφηβεία, που αρχίζουν άλλα πράγματα να έχουν ενδιαφέρον. Γιατί, στα σοβαρά βρε παιδιά, απορίες για τον κόσμο γύρω του δεν έχει ένα παιδί ηλικίας δημοτικού; 
Όσο για τα βιβλία ιστορίας του σχολείου, αν περιμένεις από της τρίτης δημοτικού να μάθεις ιστορία σώθηκες. Αναρωτιέμαι αν διάλεξες την τρίτη δημοτικού γιατί χρειάζεσαι μεγάλα γράμματα και πολλές εικόνες για να καταλάβεις τι διαβάζεις. Αν αυτός είναι ο λόγος, μήπως θα ήταν καλό να μιλήσεις και με κανέναν ειδικό να δεις αν έχεις κάποια μαθησιακή δυσκολία; Έχω έναν φοιτητή Έλληνα με δυσλεξία. Στην Ελλάδα με το ζόρι τελείωσε το σχολείο. Στο ΗΒ διαγνώστηκε και έχει βοήθεια και είναι τώρα ο καλύτερος φοιτητής στην τάξη του. Και μια φίλη μου που είναι καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημίου έχει ADHD, το οποίο διαγνώστηκε όταν ήταν 40 χρονών και παίρνει φάρμακα και της έδειξαν και πώς να οργανώνει τη δουλειά της, και από τότε πετάει η καριέρα της. Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτά δεν έχουν σχέση με τις άγνωστες λέξεις, απλά το σκέφτηκα επειδή έχω δουλέψει πολύ με φοιτητές με αναπηρίες και μαθησιακά προβλήματα, αλλά δεν είμαι ειδική, ούτε φυσικά κάνω διάγνωση, μια σκέψη ήταν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2017)

Ξέρεις, νομίζω ότι κάποιος που θέλει να τρολάρει, αφ' ενός δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να γράψει τόσο εκτενή κείμενα, αφ' ετέρου δεν θα κατάφερνε να παίξει πειστικά τον ρόλο του για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα. Μια άλλη σκέψη που κάνω είναι, για ποιον λόγο να θέλει να μας τρολάρει; Δεν είναι και τόσο διασκεδαστικό πια. 

Και τέλος, έχω μια γενική αρχή, που την ανέπτυξα σε χώρους συζήτησης άθεων με θρήσκους, όπου το τρολάρισμα πέφτει σύννεφο: τους αντιμετωπίζω όλους με σοβαρότητα και ευγένεια. Γιατί μου φαίνεται προτιμότερο να φανώ αφελής απαντώντας σοβαρά σε τρολ, παρά να ριψοκινδυνεύσω έστω και στο ελάχιστο να προσβάλω ή να πληγώσω έναν άνθρωπο που έχει γνήσιες απορίες και κάνει μια ειλικρινή αναζήτηση.



Spoiler



Μια παραβολή (true story):

Στην ομάδα "Έλληνες άθεοι και αγνωστικιστές " του facebook, πριν λίγους μήνες εμφανίστηκε μια κοπέλα που έκανε ερωτήσεις οι οποίες φάνταζαν εξαιρετικά αφελείς, σχεδόν στημένες, και οι περισσότεροι έσπευσαν να υποθέσουν ότι τρολάρει και να αρχίζουν να την κράζουν. Ορισμένοι όμως της απάντησαν σοβαρά, αναλυτικά, ευγενικά, και με παραπομπές όταν χρειαζόταν. Αποδείχτηκε ότι η κοπέλα, αν και σχεδόν τριάντα χρονών, μόλις είχε αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ, ενώ μέχρι τότε ζούσε μια πολύ περιορισμένη ζωή σε φανατικά θρησκόληπτο περιβάλλον. Ηταν ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση, και με τη βοήθεια της ομάδας απελευθερώθηκε από τις παρωπίδες και άρχισε να σκέφτεται ελεύθερα, έκανε σχέσεις με άντρες που προηγουμένως δεν τολμούσε. Αν όλοι τότε την είχαμε θεωρήσει τρολ, πιθανόν να απογοητευόταν και να κλεινόταν στο καβούκι της.

Για κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, έστω και μία στις χίλιες, δεν με νοιάζει να πιαστώ κότσος και να με κοροϊδέψουν χίλια τρολ.

Ας γελάσουν κι αυτοί λιγάκι στο κάτω-κάτω.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2017)

Έχω δει πολλά στα ιντερνέτια, ακόμα και τρολ που κάνουν αυτό ακριβώς που λες, Μελάνη.


----------



## lalitor (Dec 16, 2017)

@*SBE*, ούτε εγώ ξέρω γιατί με συγχαίρουν για την νηφαλιότητα. Αλλά, επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν τρολλάρω. Υποπτεύσου ό,τι θέλεις.
Αυτό το "εργαλείο" σου, το "έτσι έκανα εγώ και άρα νόμιζα ή νομίζω ότι έτσι κάνουν και οι άλλοι" είναι πολύ χρήσιμο αλλά και ταυτόχρονα επικίνδυνο. Μπορεί να είχες φίλη από καταπιεστική οικογένεια που της δημιούργησε κάποιες παραξενιές στην συμπεριφορά της και να έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι όποιος προέρχεται από καταπιεστική οικογένεια έχει αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, και μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο και να έχεις αποκτήσει γνώσεις ψυχολογίας χωρίς να έχεις διαβάσει ούτε λέξη από σύγγραμμα ψυχολογίας.
Όμως ο κίνδυνος είναι αυτός. 1) Τα συμπεράσματα σου αντιστοιχούν σε ποσοστά 2) Πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς ότι εσύ, ως παρατηρητής και ως συμπερασματοβγάλτης (αυτό μου ήρθε), δεν ανήκεις στο μικρότερο ποσοστό, γιατί διαφορετικά κάνεις λάθος ή αν ανήκεις στο μικρότερο ποσοστό θα πρέπει να έχεις την επίγνωση πως ενδεχομένως είσαι αλλόκοτος, διάνοια, γενικά πιο ασυνήθιστος, χρειάζεσαι δηλαδή αυτογνωσία και ετερογνωσία.

Και βέβαια ένα παιδί, ακόμα και δημοτικού, δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι έχει πάντα κάποια περιέργεια για τον κόσμο. Αν συνέβαινε αυτό τότε ο κόσμος θα ήταν διαφορετικός. 

Διλσεξοία δεν έχω. Συνηθίζω να εικονοποιώ τις περιγραφές και τα γεγονότα αλλά νομίζω πως οι περισσότεροι αυτό κάνουν, οποτέ θαρρώ πως είμαι νορμάλ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 16, 2017)

SBE said:


> Έχω δει πολλά στα ιντερνετια, ακόμα και τρολ που κάνουν αυτό ακριβώς που λες, Μελάνη.



Και λοιπόν; Αξίζει να ρισκάρεις έστω και ελάχιστα να προσβάλεις ή να πληγώσεις έναν ειλικρινή άνθρωπο, μόνο και μόνο για να μην τσιμπήσεις ποτέ σε τρολ;


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι το νήμα έχει αρκετά σοβαρό και ενδιαφέρον θέμα, το οποίο μπορούμε να πραγματευτούμε αυτόνομα και ανεξάρτητα από το αν ο lalitor είναι ή φέρεται σαν τρολ. 

Εμένα άλλωστε με ικανοποιεί ότι μέσα στο νήμα έχει ήδη βελτιωθεί τόσο πολύ ο γραπτός του λόγος, ιδίως όταν φτιάχνει και δικές του λέξεις: καλύτερα συμπερασματοβγάλτης παρά ψυχοβγάλτης.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2017)

Aπό το #37 είναι νομίζω εμφανές ότι έχω δίκιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2017)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την SBE, και συγχαίρω τον Λαλίτορα για το πιο πετυχημένο τρολάρισμα που έχει γίνει ποτέ στη Λεξιλογία. Εύγε, αλλά ελπίζω να έχεις κάποιον να μοιραστείς τον θρίαμβο, επειδή εμάς καθόλου δεν μας έθιξε, όπως καταλαβαίνεις.

Όποιος συνεχίσει να απαντάει σοβαρά στον Λαλίτορα μάλλον έχει όρεξη να τον τρολάρουν. Αν τώρα το τρολάρισμα εξελίχθηκε κάπως περίεργα, δηλαδή συνεχίζουν να συζητούν σοβαρά, αγνοώντας το τρολ σαν να είναι άτομο αόρατο μέσα σ' ένα δωμάτιο, ε, ας πρόσεχε, δεν είναι Φέισμπουκ εδώ.


----------



## lalitor (Dec 17, 2017)

Ξέρετε κάτι; σκέφτηκα να σας στείλω μία φωτογραφία με το βιβλίο της ιστορίας της Γ δημοτικού που αγόρασα τις προάλλες αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν έχω κάτι να αποδείξω. Όσα έγραψα αυτές τις μέρες προέρχονται από το μυαλό μου με κάθε ειλικρίνεια. Σας το δήλωσα και δεν με πιστέψατε, και κάλα κάνατε ίσως γιατί είναι κακό να πιστεύει κανείς. Ελπίζω η καχυποψία σας να σας βγαίνει πάντα σε καλό.
Ε και αφού ένας Super Moderator έχει τι ίδιες υποψίες λέω να μην ασχοληθώ άλλο. Είναι αλήθεια ότι με την ανωνυμία του ιντερνετ ο καθένας γράφει το μακρύ και το κοντό του. Εγώ πάντα προσπαθώ να την χρησιμοποιώ για καλό σκοπό, για να εκφράσω δηλαδή σκέψεις, ιδέες και απορίες που για τους περισσότερους στον πραγματικό κόσμο αποτελούν ηλιθιότητες, αδιάφορα πράγματα και γενικά κατακρίνονται, και μαζί με αυτές ο ίδιος ο άνθρωπος.

Αυτό που με στεναχωρεί είναι ότι τελικά, πέρα από ιστορικές γνώσεις και τον εμπλουτισμό του λεξιλογίου μου, θα πρέπει να επανεξετάσω μήπως τα όσα λέω, ενώ εγω τα θεωρώ λογικά και ωραία και είμαι περήφανος για αυτά γιατί πραγματικά νιώθω ότι στοχάζομαι, και σαν ψώνιο ίσως νομίζω πως δεν είμαι και κανένας τυχαίος, αφού οι περισσότεροι της ηλικίας μου φαίνεται να έχουν άλλες ασχολίες, λιγότερες ανησυχίες και σίγουρα όχι πολύ πλουσιότερο λεξιλόγιο από το δικό μου, μήπως τελικά αυτά που λέω έχουν μηδενική αξία, μηδενικό ενδιαφέρον για τους άλλους.

Και ίσως αν ήμουν τελικά ένας κρετίνος να μην με θεωρούσατε και τρολ. Δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ. 

Να ευχαριστήσω την δεσποινίδα Αλεξάνδρα για τον τίτλο του μεγαλύτερου τρολιά. Να, είμαι έτοιμος να βγω έξω να γιορτάσω τον θριαμβό μου με τους υπόλοιπους φίλους μου που τους έδειξα αυτά τα μηνύματα και έσκασαν στα γέλια. Γιατί, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο από το να τρολλάρεις τους μορφωμένους ανθρώπους που ξέρουν να χειρίζονται καλά την γλώσσα. Και δεν υπάρχει ωραιότερο συναίσθημα από το να κάνεις τους άλλους να πιστεύουν ότι τάχα τους ζητάς βοήθεια γιατί είσαι τάχα ανιστόρητος και νιώθεις κάπως αγράμματος και πως θέλεις λίγες συμβουλές για να ανοίξεις τα στραβά σου. Ορίστε η συνταγή της τρολλιάς μου. Απ ότι φαίνεται πέτυχε διάνα. 

Ευχαριστώ για τα μηνύματα όλων σας ανεξαιρέτως. Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν έβγαλα λίγη κακία σε αυτό το τελευταίο μήνυμα αλλά έτσι θέλησα να εκφραστώ. Θα πρότεινα να κλειδωθεί το νήμα ή ακόμα καλύτερα να διαγραφεί για να μην αποθαρρυνθούν και άλλοι νέοι χρήστες. 

Να 'στε καλά και καλή ξεκούραση στις διακοπές των Χριστουγέννων.


----------



## pontios (Dec 17, 2017)

Ο καθένας από τους διαφωνούντες προσπαθεί να πείσει κάποιον (αόρατον) τρίτο για την ορθότητα των λεγομένων του. Ζαλιστικά, αλλά διασκεδαστικά ταυτοχρόνως.


----------



## pontios (Dec 17, 2017)

pontios said:


> Ο καθένας από τους διαφωνούντες προσπαθεί να πείσει κάποιον (αόρατον) τρίτο για την ορθοτητα των λεγομενων του. Ζαλιστικά, αλλά διασκεδαστικά ταυτοχρόνως.



(I'll blame my ποντιακό ipad)...

"ορθότητα των λεγομένων του"

"Ζαλίστηκα" (κυριολεκτικά)


----------



## Simplizissimus (Dec 17, 2017)

Κάποιος που κλαίγεται ότι «του λείπουν οι λέξεις να εκφραστεί» και μετά σου μιλάει για την «περατότητα της ζωής», για «αυτογνωσία και ετερογνωσία», ότι «συνηθίζει να εικονοποιεί τις περιγραφές» και «θαρρεί πως ... » σίγουρα σε δουλεύει. Με θαυμαστή μέθοδο, ομολογουμένως.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2017)

Άγονη όλη αυτή η συζήτηση για τρολ. Ελπίζω να σταματήσει. Lalitor, το φόρουμ είναι (κυρίως) γλωσσικό και, αν έχεις γλωσσικές απορίες, μπορείς να ανοίξεις νήμα στην κατάλληλη ενότητα και να συζητήσεις την απορία σου. Κάθε ερώτημα και κάθε απορία και κάθε θέμα καλό θα είναι να συζητείται στην ουσία του. Όποιος πιστεύει ότι το θέμα δεν αξίζει συζήτηση επειδή θεωρεί ότι ο ερωτών κάνει πλάκα, μπορεί να μην απαντήσει.


----------



## Lina (Dec 17, 2017)

Εγώ βλέπω έναν νέο χρήστη που έδωσε αφορμές για ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, δεν προσέβαλε κανέναν και ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από κόσμιος, ακόμη κι όταν προκλήθηκε. Ό,τι κι αν λέει, έχει πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο και προφανώς και σκέψη. Με άλλα λόγια, βλέπω μια παρουσία που συμβάλλει στον διάλογο κάποιου επιπέδου.

Έχει ξανασυμβεί εδώ μέσα να πουν τρολ έναν νέο χρήστη και θα περίμενε κανείς μεγαλύτερη σοφία.

Λαλίτορ, μπορεί να μας βαρέθηκες ήδη, αλλά εγώ θα πω ότι ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς, αλλά ο νέος είν’ ωραίος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2017)

lalitor said:


> Θα πρότεινα να κλειδωθεί το νήμα ή ακόμα καλύτερα να διαγραφεί για να μην αποθαρρυνθούν και άλλοι νέοι χρήστες.


Χα, καλό. Εδώ δεν διαγράφουμε όταν μας βρίζουν, θα διαγράψουμε αυτό;

Πάντως, δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο το νόημα αν πράγματι πρόκειται περί τρολιάς, υποθέτω ότι ένα πραγματικά έξυπνο τρολ θα είχε καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνει με το χρόνο του από το να συγκεντρώνει προτάσεις για τη γλώσσα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ακόμα κι αν είναι στ' αλήθεια τρολ ο Λαλήτωρ, για ποιο λόγο να μην συνεχιστούν οι προτάσεις, αν κάποιος θέλει να τις κάνει; Μπορεί να αποδειχτούν χρήσιμες για κάποιον άλλο.

Να και το βιβλίο της ιστορίας της 3ης δημοτικού. Να σημειώσουμε εδώ για τον Λαλήτορα που τη διαβάζει, για να μην μπερδευτεί, ότι μέχρι εκεί που αναφέρει τις περιπέτειες του Οδυσσέα πρόκειται περί _μυθολογίας_, όχι ιστορίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2017)

Αγαπητέ Λαλίτορα, συγγνώμη αν σε έθιξα αποκαλώντας σε "τρολ". Ειλικρινά μού είναι αδύνατον να πιστέψω ότι είσαι ικανός να χρησιμοποιείς με άνεση λέξεις όπως "αυτογνωσία" και "ετερογνωσία" και "παρερμήνευση", αλλά ισχυρίζεσαι ότι λέξεις όπως κιτάπι, σύντεκνος, στίγμα, γόνδολα και ρακένδυτος είναι έξω από το λεξιλόγιό σου και σε εντυπωσιάζουν. 

Αλλά πραγματικά μού διαφεύγει η ουσία της συζήτησης που άνοιξες. Δηλαδή, όντως χωρίς να κάνεις πλάκα, ρωτάς πώς εμπλουτίζουμε το λεξιλόγιό μας; Μα με ποιον άλλο τρόπο εκτός από το να διαβάζουμε και να ακούμε; Αυτό δεν κάνουμε από την ώρα που γεννιόμαστε και μαθαίνουμε τα πρώτα μας γράμματα; Ποια είναι η ουσία αυτής της ερώτησης; Αν δηλαδή εγώ δεν ξέρω αρκετή ιστορία, χρειάζεται να ρωτήσω κανέναν πώς θα μάθω περισσότερη ιστορία; Αποκλείεται η απάντηση να είναι να επιβιβαστώ σε χρονομηχανή και να ζήσω τα ιστορικά γεγονότα από πρώτο χέρι. Να διαβάσω θα μου πουν όλοι.


----------



## Simplizissimus (Dec 17, 2017)

Διαβάζω το νήμα από την αρχή και βλέπω ότι στις είκοσι τέσσερις πρώτες αναρτήσεις ένας αριθμός από τα τα πιο δραστήρια μέλη του φόρουμ έσπευσαν να απαντήσουν με κάθε σοβαρότητα στις ερωτήσεις του νέου μας μέλους, προτείνοντας λύσεις, δίνοντας συμβουλές και (το κυριότερο) ενθαρρύνοντάς το και περιβάλλοντάς το με (ειλικρινές, κρίνω εγώ) ενδιαφέρον. Αρκετή φαιά ουσία διοχετεύτηκε σε οδηγίες προς το καλύτερο και στερέωση του ηθικού του. Κατά τη γνώμη μου η υποδοχή του έγινε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Εάν το πράγμα στράβωσε από κάποια στιγμή και μετά, ας αναλογιστεί ο καθένας μας και ας αποδώσει ευθύνες όπου κρίνει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 17, 2017)

Alexandra said:


> Αγαπητέ Λαλίτορα, συγγνώμη αν σε έθιξα αποκαλώντας σε "τρολ". Ειλικρινά μού είναι αδύνατον να πιστέψω ότι είσαι ικανός να χρησιμοποιείς με άνεση λέξεις όπως "αυτογνωσία" και "ετερογνωσία" και "παρερμήνευση", αλλά ισχυρίζεσαι ότι λέξεις όπως κιτάπι, σύντεκνος, στίγμα, γόνδολα και ρακένδυτος είναι έξω από το λεξιλόγιό σου και σε εντυπωσιάζουν.


Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Έχω μια φίλη που έχει πολύ καλό λεξιλόγιο, καλή γνώση γραμματικής, γενικά μιλά καλά ελληνικά και όταν γράφει (σπάνια) γράφει σωστά. Αλλά επειδή έχει βγάλει μόνο το δημοτικό, νιώθει μεγάλη ανασφάλεια, θεωρεί τις γνώσεις της ελλιπείς και συχνά ρωτάει μην τυχόν έκανε λάθος. Θεωρεί πως όσοι φίλοι της βγάλαμε πανεπιστήμιο είμαστε καλύτεροί της, μας ζητά συμβουλές και προσπαθεί διαρκώς να βελτιώνεται.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2017)

Ε, ναι. Άλλο να έχει βγάλει το δημοτικό μόνο και άλλο να έχει τελειώσει και πανεπιστήμιο.

Η ένστασή μου είναι στο ερώτημα "Πώς μαθαίνουμε καινούργιες λέξεις", ειδικά αν έχουμε κάνει 12 χρόνια σχολείο και μερικά ακόμα πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2017)

Λυπάμαι, αλλά πρώτον, το λεξιλόγιο του Λαλήτορα αφού τον είπα τρολ εμπλουτίστηκε γεωμετρικά. Που σημαίνει Αλεξάνδρα ότι αυτό που χρειάζεται για να μάθει κανείς νέες λέξεις είναι όχι το διάβασμα αλλά το να τον αποκαλέσεις τρολ. 
Μελάνη, ναι, όλα είναι πιθανά, αλλά όχι και τόσο πιθανό το να δηλώνει κανείς ότι διαβάζει το βιβλίο της τρίτης δημοτικού για να μάθει ιστορία (που δεν είναι ιστορία, είναι μυθολογία, αλλά ας μην κολλάμε σε αυτό) έχοντας ήδη πει πιο πάνω ότι διαβάζει διάφορα βιβλία για ενήλικους (με ή χωρίς άγνωστες λέξεις). Γιατί να μην διαβάσει την ιστορία του λυκείου που είναι γραμμένη για μεγαλύτερους; Ακόμα κι η ανασφαλής φίλη σου μάλλον ένα πιο προχωρημένο βιβλίο θα επέλεγε. 
Για όλα τα άλλα ζητήματα, σοβαρές απαντήσεις δώσαμε. Από το διάβασε κανένα βιβλίο, μέχρι το αγόρασε λεξικό, μέχρι το δες κανέναν ειδικό. Το καλύψαμε πλήρως το θέμα.


----------



## Lina (Dec 18, 2017)

Το ερώτημα πώς μαθαίνουμε νέες λέξεις απαντήθηκε. Να το πούμε στους νευροεπιστήμονες.

Δευτερευόντως, ταξινομήθηκε και η περίπτωση ενός νεοεισερχόμενου, που είτε τρολάρει είτε χρήζει βοηθείας.

Καλή δουλειά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2017)

Είπα ότι η περί τρολ συζήτηση είναι άγονη, αλλά με βάζετε στον πειρασμό, μια και δίνετε την έμφαση στην ντετεκτιβίστικη διάσταση, να κοιτάξω την altera pars. Ή, στα πρότυπα των καλών ντετέκτιβ, να κοιτάξω το «Cui bono» — ποιος ωφελείται;

Τι σημαίνει τρολ σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση και τι κέρδισε ο lalitor ως τρολ — αν είναι τρολ; Το ότι μας έβαλε στον κόπο να γράψουμε για ένα γλωσσικό θέμα που φάνηκε να μας ενδιαφέρει;

Αλλά και στα διάφορα επιχειρήματα που διάβασα μπορεί να υπάρξει αντίλογος:

1. Μπορεί κάποιος που χειρίζεται καλά τη γλώσσα και επιδεικνύει πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο, να νιώθει ταυτόχρονα ότι έχει κενά στο λεξιλόγιό του που θα ήθελε να τα γεμίσει. Εγώ είμαι ένας απ’ αυτούς. (Και μην πεταχτείτε να πείτε ότι σας τρολάρω κι εγώ!)

2. Θαυμάσια μπορεί κάποιος να πιάσει να συμπληρώσει τα κενά του διαβάζοντας σχολικά βιβλία. Εγώ, που απέχω και αρκετά από τα σχολικά χρόνια, μετά χαράς θα το έκανα, να θυμηθώ τα χιλιάδες που έχω ξεχάσει ή που ποτέ δεν κάλυψα ικανοποιητικά τότε που έπρεπε, να δω και πού βρίσκεται σήμερα η γνώση και πώς μεταδίδεται στα παιδιά. Έχω, π.χ., κρατήσει ένα (πρόσφατο αλλά, νομίζω, καταργημένο) σχολικό βιβλίο για τον πολιτισμό που θα ήθελα να διαβάσω. 

3. Όταν κάποιος ρωτά πώς θα συμπληρώσει τα κενά στο λεξιλόγιό του, δεν του αρκεί η προφανής απάντηση «με το διάβασμα». Ακολουθούν αμέσως οι ερωτήσεις: Και τι να διαβάσω; Και πώς να συγκρατήσω καλύτερα αυτή τη φορά αυτά που θα διαβάσω; Και άλλα πολλά.

Βλέπετε λοιπόν ότι, αν θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε αυτή την άγονη συζήτηση, δεν μας χρειάζεται τρολ — μπορούμε κάλλιστα να αυτοτρολαριστούμε μόνοι μας. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι κι αυτή η εμμονή πια, να αποδειχτεί ότι οπωσδήποτε είναι τρολ ο ερωτών. Τι θέλετε να καταφέρετε με αυτό; Να μας πείσετε ότι κακώς πέσαμε θύματά του και απαντήσαμε σοβαρά στις ερωτήσεις του;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2017)

Θα μου επιτρέψεις, Nickel, να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα.

Μολονότι σιγά σιγά, με τα τόσα χρόνια λειτουργίας της Λεξιλογίας, φτάσαμε πολλοί από εμάς να γνωριζόμαστε και προσωπικά, στην πραγματικότητα μια πάγια αρχή του φόρουμ (την οποία καλλιεργήσαμε με τη δυνατότητα για ψευδώνυμο) είναι ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ποιος ρωτάει ή ποιος λέει κάτι όσο το τι ρωτάει και το τι λέει.

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι με ιντριγκάρισε η περσόνα lalitor. Ποιες λέξεις (ισχυρίζεται, έστω, ότι) δεν ξέρει ή δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος που προφανώς έχει πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο; Ποια κενά εντοπίζει ο ίδιος στην περίοδο της σχολικής εκπαίδευσής του και γιατί; Πού βασίζεται η γλωσσική ανασφάλειά του; Πάνω που είχε αρχίσει να ανοίγει ένα ενδιαφέρον παράθυρο, όμως (έστω και ως «πλάσμα φαντασίας»), βιαζόμαστε να το κλείσουμε.

Έχω γνωστούς και φίλους, στην πραγματική και στη διαδικτυακή ζωή, που π.χ. δεν έχουν μητρική τους τα ελληνικά ούτε μεγάλωσαν στην Ελλάδα αλλά διδάχτηκαν με πολλή προσωπική αφοσίωση και προσπάθεια και μιλούν και γράφουν καλά τα ελληνικά. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί (που μερικές φορές σε εκπλήσσουν με τις λεξιπλασίες τους, που προκύπτουν από τη ζωντάνια του γλωσσικού αισθήματος που έχουν καλλιεργήσει) είναι απόλυτα φυσικό να έχουν και μεγάλα κενά σε σχέση με τις «κοινές γνώσεις» όλων μας. Δεν λέω ότι το νέο μέλος μας ανήκει σε αυτή την κατηγορία, αλλά πότε φτάσαμε να ζητάμε στη Λεξιλογία στοιχεία ταυτότητας και βιογραφικό των μελών μας;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2017)

lalitor said:


> @*SBE*, ούτε εγώ ξέρω γιατί με συγχαίρουν για την νηφαλιότητα. Αλλά, επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν τρολλάρω. Υποπτεύσου ό,τι θέλεις.
> Αυτό το "εργαλείο" σου, το "έτσι έκανα εγώ και άρα νόμιζα ή νομίζω ότι έτσι κάνουν και οι άλλοι" είναι πολύ χρήσιμο αλλά και ταυτόχρονα επικίνδυνο. Μπορεί να είχες φίλη από καταπιεστική οικογένεια που της δημιούργησε κάποιες παραξενιές στην συμπεριφορά της και να έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι όποιος προέρχεται από καταπιεστική οικογένεια έχει αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, και μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο και να έχεις αποκτήσει γνώσεις ψυχολογίας χωρίς να έχεις διαβάσει ούτε λέξη από σύγγραμμα ψυχολογίας.
> Όμως ο κίνδυνος είναι αυτός. 1) Τα συμπεράσματα σου αντιστοιχούν σε ποσοστά 2) Πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς ότι εσύ, ως παρατηρητής και ως συμπερασματοβγάλτης (αυτό μου ήρθε), δεν ανήκεις στο μικρότερο ποσοστό, γιατί διαφορετικά κάνεις λάθος ή αν ανήκεις στο μικρότερο ποσοστό θα πρέπει να έχεις την επίγνωση πως ενδεχομένως είσαι αλλόκοτος, διάνοια, γενικά πιο ασυνήθιστος, χρειάζεσαι δηλαδή αυτογνωσία και ετερογνωσία.
> 
> ...


 :)


----------



## Lina (Dec 18, 2017)

Κι εγώ έχω ένα τουλάχιστον άτομο στον περίγυρό μου που θα μπορούσε να θέσει σοβαρά το ερώτημα του Λαλήτορα και να πει τα ίδια περί αδύναμου λεξιλογίου, ενώ είναι ένας άνθρωπος πολύ μορφωμένος και πολύ ψαγμένος. Και θα τα έλεγε ακριβώς επειδή είναι πολύ μορφωμένος και ψαγμένος. Να σας θυμίσω το "εν οίδα ότι ουδέν οίδα", τη σωκρατική ειρωνεία ή ότι τα μεγάλα και πιο δύσκολα ερωτήματα είναι τα πιο απλά; 

Να δούμε λίγο πέρα από τη μύτη μας; Φτάνει η αυταρέσκεια και το κλειστό σύστημα σκέψης. Αυτά τα ασχολίαστα κόκκινα και τα μεγεθυμένα υποτίθεται ότι είναι τι; Αποδείξεις ακλόνητες; Πέραν αυτού, η εικόνα είναι επιθετική. Πώς θα σας φαινόταν αν κάποιος κράδαινε κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο ένα παραποιημένο γραπτό σας;


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2017)

Εσύ, palavra, γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά τι είναι circumstantial evidence. Αλλά θα επιμείνω στην ερώτησή μου: Τι θέλεις να πεις; Ότι είμαστε κουτοί εμείς που πιστέψαμε τον τρολ και απαντήσαμε στα ερωτήματά του; Ή ότι απλώς μας προτείνεις, αν ξανατολμήσει να μπει εδώ, να του γυρίσουμε την πλάτη;

Επίσης, οι ασχολούμενοι με τα νομικά γνωρίζετε ότι αθωώνεται κάποιος αν δεν έχετε αποδείξει την ενοχή του πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία. Αν λοιπόν υπάρχει πιθανότητα 1% να μην είναι τρολ ο ερωτών, πόσο σωστά τον έχουμε αντιμετωπίσει ως άτομο που ήρθε εδώ μέσα να ζητήσει τη βοήθειά μας;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2017)

Το παραπάνω παράθεμα το έβαλα διότι έχω κι εγώ σχηματίσει την εικόνα ότι μας κοροϊδεύουν. Κατά τα λοιπά, Νίκελ, όπως είδες απάντησα ήδη: δεν έχει σημασία, διότι οι πληροφορίες που παραθέτονται είναι χρήσιμες για τον οποιονδήποτε.

Επίσης, όπως θα δείτε αν ανατρέξετε σε άλλα νήματα, εδώ απαντούνται όλες οι ερωτήσεις. Ακόμα κι εδώ, δεν βλέπω να έχει πει κανείς «μα τι βλακείες είναι αυτές που ρωτάς;» Ούτε έχω δει αντίστοιχη ανάρτηση αλλού. Τέλος πάντων, ας πούμε ότι είμαι κακόπιστη και το αφήνω εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 18, 2017)

Palavra said:


> δεν έχει σημασία, διότι οι πληροφορίες που παραθέτονται είναι χρήσιμες για τον οποιονδήποτε.


Θα μου επιτρέψετε να τονίσω αυτή τη φράση, με την παραίνεση να επανέλθουμε στο τόσο ενδιαφέρον θέμα της ανάρτησης.

Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά, δεν θυμάμαι αν ανέφερα τη μέθοδο ενός φίλου μου για εμπλουτισμό του αγγλικού λεξιλογίου του. Έγραφε λέξεις σε μικρά χαρτάκια που κουβαλούσε μαζί του και έκανε επανάληψη όπου και όποτε είχε την ευκαιρία - μέσα στο λεωφορείο π.χ. ή σε κάποια αίθουσα αναμονής ή γενικώς όπου στεκόταν κι όπου βρισκόταν. Δεν ξέρω ή δεν θυμάμαι αν έγραφε τη λέξη και τη σημασία της μαζί στην ίδια πλευρά, νομίζω όμως ότι το ιδανικό θα ήταν να γράφεις στη μια πλευρά πεντ' έξι λέξεις και στην άλλη τη σημασία τους (κάτι παρόμοιο μ' αυτό που πρότεινε παραπάνω ο Νίκελ, αν δεν απατώμαι).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι βοηθάει επίσης και η ανάγνωση λογοτεχνίας ή κάποιου βιβλίου που να μας ενδιαφέρει γενικώς. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να ψάχνει κανείς όλες τις λέξεις που δεν ξέρει, αρκεί να ψάχνει μια δυο βασικές σε κάθε σελίδα που εμποδίζουν την κατανόηση.


----------



## lalitor (Dec 18, 2017)

Ίσως δεν είναι σωστό που μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να ξαναγράψω ενώ είχα ισχυριστεί ότι δεν θα ξανα-έγραφα. Αλλά αν είναι να σας βάλω έστω και λίγο μυαλό, όποια και αν είναι η ηλικία σας, τότε χαλάλι.
Δίκιο έχει ο drsiebenmal. Με αναγκάζεται να αποκαλύψω το βιογραφικό μου.
Η ιστορία μου είναι απλή, τόσο απλή και κοινή που αυτό κάνει πιο ανησυχητική την εμμονή σας με το τρολ. Υπήρξα παιδί χωρισμένων γονιών, από τότε που ΔΕΝ θύμαμαι. Όλα τα χρόνια μεγάλωνα μόνο με τον ένα γονέα μου που δούλευε από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ για να βγάζει πέρα οικονομικά. Είτε δούλευε είτε κοιμόταν. Στην καλύτερη να λέγαμε "καληνύχτα" και δύο κουβέντες πριν πάμε για ύπνο το βράδυ. Δεν είχα κανέναν να με επιβλέπει και περνούσα άπειρες ώρες μόνος στο σπίτι. Ποτέ και κανείς δεν μου έδωσε κίνητρο για διάβασμα ούτε και μου έμαθαν την αξία του. Αλλά ακόμα και αν το έκαναν νομίζω πως το μόνο που είχα ανάγκη ήταν η υπεκφυγή από την πραγματικότητα για να μην νιώθω μόνος.
Από το δημοτικό ακόμα είχα έντονα σημάδια μελαγχολίας που αργότερα εξελίχθηκε σε κατάθλιψη. Η μόνη παρηγοριά που έβρισκα σαν έφηβος στο γυμνάσιο ήταν σε λίγα εξωσχολικά βιβλία. Εκεί έβρισκα τον εαυτό μου και πρότυπα ανθρώπων (και γονέων) που δεν έβλεπα να υπάρχουν γύρω μου. Αν λοιπόν θεωρείτε πως γράφω αρκετά καλά, τότε να ξέρετε ότι αυτό το χρωστάω σε αυτά τα βιβλία και στον έναν τελευταίο χρόνο του λυκείου που αναγκάστηκα να διαβάσω έκφραση έκθεση γιατί ήθελα να περάσω στο πανεπιστήμιο που τελικά τα κατάφερα. Γι αυτό μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω γνώσεις ιστορίας αλλά και άλλων μαθημάτων. Πού είναι το κακό να θέλω να μάθω αυτά που δεν έμαθα ποτέ ακόμα και αν είναι γνώσεις δημοτικού;
Ναι, φίλη Palavra, ξέρω ότι το πρώτο μέρος του βιβλίου είναι μυθολογία, το κρατάω στα χέρια μου. Ξέρω να ξεχωρίζω την μυθολογία από την ιστορία, δεν είμαι τόσο βλάκας.

Την λέξη "*επίγνωση*" την έμαθα νομίζω στο γυμνάσιο. Δεν θυμάμαι πως. Νομίζω πρέπει να ήταν από ένα βιβλίο μάλλον κοινωνιολογίας. Η φράση που μου είχε μείνει στο μυαλό ήταν "η επίγνωση του θανάτου". Πρέπει να ήταν ένα βιβλίο βιο-κοινωνιολογίας που είχα δανειστεί και αν θυμάμαι καλά έλεγε ότι αυτή η επίγνωση του θανάτου διαφοροποίησε τον άνθρωπο από τα άλλα ζώα. Μπορεί να μην θυμάμαι σωστά το βιβλίο, η φράση όμως ήταν αυτή.

Την λέξη "*εικονοποιώ*" την σκέφτηκα μόνος (όπως και τον συμπερασματοβγάλτη). Την έψαξα στο ίντερνετ, είδα ότι υπάρχει και την έγραψα, αν και ίσως θα την έγραφα έτσι κι αλλιώς.

~Αν όλα τα παιδιά της γης
φωνάζαν τους μεγάλους
κι αφήναν τα γραφεία τους
και μπαίναν στο χορό
ο κύκλος θα γινότανε
ακόμα πιο μεγάλος
και δυο φορές τη Γη μας
θ’ αγκάλιαζε *θαρρώ*.~

Τις λέξεις *αυτογνωσία *και *ετερογνωσία *αν θυμάμαι καλά τις πρωτογνώρισα μέσα από κάποια άρθρα του καθηγητή Χρήστου Γιανναρά. Άρχισα να τις χρησιμοποιώ περισσότερο τον τελευταίο καιρό που διαβάζω το "Ας αναστοχαστουμε εαυτούς και αλλήλους" του καθηγητή Τάσιου. Είναι ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο. Από τα καλύτερα που έχω διαβάσει. Έχω διαβάσει περίπου το μίσο και το παράτησα γιατί ήταν πολύ χρονοβόρο. Εκεί να δεις άγνωστες λέξεις! Αν δεν είχα πιάσει αυτό το βιβλίο στα χέρια μου ίσως ποτέ να μην έβρισκα το φόρουμ σας. Μάλιστα ο κύριος Τάσιος χρησιμοποιεί τις λέξεις "αυτο-νοογνωσία" και "ετερο-νοογνωσία". Νομίζω είναι η δική του μετάφραση της λέξης mindreading και μιάς άλλης που δεν μου έμεινε στο μυαλό.

Την λέξη Διλσεξοία την έγραψα γιατί μου φάνηκε αστεία, τόσο που καθώς την έγραφα γελούσα. Ο Αρκάς σε ένα σκίτσο του γράφει "B for Dyslexia". Ποιά η διαφορά με το αστείο του Αρκά; Το ότι εγώ το έγραψα σε συζήτηση ενώ ο Αρκάς σε σκίτσο; Αν είναι έτσι, ζητάω συγγνώμη.

Αυτή είναι η μικρή μου ιστορία. Αν είμαι ένας στους χίλιους, αυτό δεν το ξέρω. Νομίζω όμως πως εσείς είστε μεγάλοι και ξεροκέφαλοι, και γι αυτόν τον χαρακτηρισμό δεν ζητάω συγγνώμη. Τώρα τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά; Εσείς μπορεί να μου πείτε ότι ακόμα και αυτά τα λέω σαν τρολ... Αλλά ακόμα και αυτό να κάνετε σας ευχαριστώ γιατί είχα καιρό να γράψω τόσο πολύ και μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια αυτό που είπε η SBE, ότι δηλαδή με το που άρχισε αυτή η κουβέντα για το τρολ η χρήση του λεξιλογίου μου βελτιώθηκε. 

Νικέλ, αν θες δίπλα στο ΕΝΑ ΝΗΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΕΡΑ. πρόσθεσε το "ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΛ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ, ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΑΛΑ"


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2017)

lalitor said:


> πρόσθεσε το "ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΛ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ, ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΑΛΑ"



Όχι, μπρε! Αυτό είναι σαν... δυσλεκτική ρίμα. Να το κάνουμε: «Ένα τρολ την εβδομάδα θα διαλύσει την ομάδα!»

Για να μη διαλυθεί η ομάδα λοιπόν, προτείνω να ξεκολλήσεις κι εσύ από τούτο το νήμα και να αρχίσεις να συμμετέχεις πιο ελεύθερα σε νήματα της ενότητας της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Υπάρχουν χίλια δυο ερεθίσματα γι' αυτό. 

Σε ευχαριστώ για την παραπάνω προσθήκη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 18, 2017)

Σκεφτόμουν ότι από ένα τέτοιο νήμα δεν πρέπει να λείπει η αναφορά στην *Άσπρη Λέξη*, εκείνο εκεί το πρότζεκτ της "μιας λέξης την ημέρα" που δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι απόγινε και αν και πώς συνεχίζεται. Πριν από κάμποσα φεγγάρια, πάντως, λάμβανα μια λέξη την ημέρα στο email μου και βλέπω ότι τώρα έχουν και facebook. 

Και φυσικά αφού αναφέραμε την Άσπρη Λέξη, δεν πρέπει να παραλείψουμε και την αναφορά στην *Παρδαλή Λέξη*, που συγκεντρώνει ιδιωματικές λέξεις των διαφόρων διαλέκτων της ελληνικής γλώσσας (και λέξεις άλλων γλωσσών που μιλιούνται στον ελλαδικό χώρο, π.χ. τσιγγάνικα).

Το βιβλιό ιστορίας της Γ δημοτικού είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία (pun intended) που ίσως καλύτερα να συζητήσουμε σε άλλο νήμα. Διότι εγώ ως μάνα θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να ξεκινά με μυθολογία η διδασκαλία ενός μαθήματος που λέγεται "ιστορία". Και όταν το συζητώ με άλλους γονείς, να μου λένε "έλα μωρέ και τι έγινε, είναι σαν παραμυθάκι". Παραμυθάκι η αρχαία ελληνική μυθολογία, που συναγωνίζεται σε χάρντκορ την ινδουιστική και τη σκανδιναβική; Αυτή θέλει λογοκρισία για να τη διδάξεις στα παιδάκια, και αναρωτιέμαι τι νόημα έχει να το κάνεις; Ούτε ιστορία θα μάθουν έτσι, ούτε τη μυθολογία όπως πραγματικά είναι, ούτε βεβαίως θα καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει "ιστορία" ως επιστήμη - μάλλον θα μείνουν με την εντύπωση ότι είναι ανιστορήσεις γενικώς όπου καθένας λέει ό,τι κατεβάσει η κούτρα του, όπως στο "παππού πες μας μια ιστορία" (άσε που ίσως να απέχει και πολύ από την αλήθεια αυτό). Και πριν πει κανείς ότι "τα παιδιά ξεχωρίζουν την αλήθεια από τη φαντασία" να πω ότι έχω μια γνωστή που μέχρι το τέλος του δημοτικού νόμιζε ότι οι αρχαίοι έλληνες θεοί υπήρχαν στ' αλήθεια και πολύ απογοητεύτηκε όταν πληροφορήθηκε το αντίθετο. Στην ηλικία των 8 ετών τα παιδιά μόλις έχουν αρχίσει να αναπτύσσουν τη λογική ώστε να αρχίζουν να ξεχωρίζουν την αλήθεια από τη φαντασία - κι εμείς αντι να τα διευκολύνουμε πάμε και τους θολώνουμε τα όρια. Ειλικρινά δεν βλέπω τι παιδαγωγικό σκοπό έχει αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2017)

lalitor said:


> ...γιατί είχα καιρό να γράψω τόσο πολύ και μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια αυτό που είπε η SBE, ότι δηλαδή με το που άρχισε αυτή η κουβέντα για το τρολ η χρήση του λεξιλογίου μου βελτιώθηκε.



Και όπως θα διαπιστώσεις έμπρακτα και στο μέλλον, γράφοντας _φροντισμένα_ για όποιο θέμα σε ενδιαφέρει, θα βελτιώνεις νομοτελειακά και τη χρήση του λεξιλογίου σου. Φροντισμένα εννοώ ότι θα ψάχνεις να βρεις την πιο κατάλληλη λέξη αλλά και δεν θα διστάζεις να λεξιπλάσεις, όπως καλά έκανες με τον συμπερασματοβγάλτη.

Και υπάρχουν πολλά νήματα όπου μπορείς να γράψεις τις σκέψεις σου. *Εδώ*, π.χ. είναι ένα νήμα όπου συζητάμε βιβλία που έχουμε διαβάσει. *Εδώ *πάλι, ένα καλό και παλιό μέλος άνοιξε ολόκληρο νήμα για το λεξιλόγιο ενός κλασικού μυθιστορήματος. Ιδέες και κέφι να έχεις και θα βρεις ή θα φτιάξεις αυτό που θα σε ευχαριστήσει καλύτερα.

Και μη μας παρεξηγείς. Όλοι εδώ μέσα μαθαίνουμε. Κάθε μέρα προσπαθούμε να μαθαίνουμε κάτι. Και όλοι κάνουμε λάθη. Και μαθαίνουμε και από αυτά.


----------



## Lina (Dec 18, 2017)

Χαίρομαι πολύ που δεν τα βρόντηξες και έμεινες.

Αυτά που είπες για τον εαυτό σου κάνουν ακόμη πιο θαυμαστή την προσπάθειά σου, αλλά και το αποτέλεσμά της. Φοβάμαι ότι σου είπαμε πολλά μπράβο και θα το πάρεις επάνω σου! Κανόνισε...

Είμαι μακριά από τη βιβλιοθήκη μου και θ’ αργήσω να γυρίσω σπίτι, αλλά θυμήθηκα αυτό που λέει στον αφηγητή ο πατέρας του στον Μεγάλο Γκάτσμπι, στην πρώτη σελίδα, ότι παιδί μου δεν είχαν όλοι τα δικά σου προνόμια κλπ. Αν κάποιος το έχει πρόχειρο, θα με υποχρέωνε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2017)

Lina said:


> θυμήθηκα αυτό που λέει στον αφηγητή ο πατέρας του στον Μεγάλο Γκάτσμπι, στην πρώτη σελίδα, ότι παιδί μου δεν είχαν όλοι τα δικά σου προνόμια κλπ. Αν κάποιος το έχει πρόχειρο, θα με υποχρέωνε.




Στα παιδικά και πιο ευάλωτα χρόνια μου, ο πατέρας μου μου έδωσε μια συμβουλή που έκτοτε τριβελίζει το μυαλό μου.
«Όποτε σου έρχεται να κατακρίνεις κάποιον» μου είπε «καλό είναι να θυμάσαι ότι δεν έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι σ’ αυτό τον κόσμο τα πλεονεκτήματα που είχες εσύ».

Μετάφραση της Αργυρώς Ζαχαρίου (Γεια σου, Αργυρώ!)


----------



## Lina (Dec 18, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ, Nickel!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 18, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Εδώ *πάλι, ένα καλό και παλιό μέλος άνοιξε ολόκληρο νήμα για το λεξιλόγιο ενός κλασικού μυθιστορήματος.


Ας παραπέμψω κι εγώ σε δύο μικρότερα δικά μου νήματα με άγνωστες λέξεις από βιβλία που διάβασα: _Ζωή, την άλλη φορά _και _Το χάνι της Ανκούτσας_. Μπορείς κι εσύ να σημειώνεις τις άγνωστες λέξεις σου από βιβλία και μετά να τις παραθέτεις εδώ (και να μια ακόμη απάντηση στο "πώς εμπλουτίζουμε το λεξιλόγιό μας; Ρωτώντας στη Λεξιλογία!).

Ας βάλουμε και το λινκ για τις *Λέξεις για φιγούρες και τρικλοποδιές*, που ανέφερε η SBE στο σχόλιο #10 του νήματος.


----------



## pontios (Dec 18, 2017)

Όπως λένε οι Εγγλέζοι/ όπως λέει ο σοφός λαός  be slow to judge and quick to praise. Give people the benefit of the doubt (by all means keep your wits about you, of course).


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2017)

Αν αυτά που μας είπες είναι αλήθεια, τότε βλέπω περισσότερη ανασφάλεια παρά άγνοια λεξιλογίου και ιστορίας. 
Και για να σε προλάβω, οι γονείς μου χώρισαν όταν ήμουν ενός έτους. Στο σχολείο οι βαθμοί μου στα φιλολογικά ήταν χαμηλοί και φυσικά προσπάθησα, έκανα και ιδιαίτερα, αλλά δεν ανέβαιναν με τίποτα. Αλλά η ζωή δεν σταματάει μετά το σχολείο. Όπως θα δεις κι εσύ σε λίγα χρόνια, άλλωστε. Έχω διαβάσει ένα σωρό βιβλία ιστορίας, κι άλλα πολλά, χάρη στις βιβλιοθήκες και στο ψάξιμο. Κάποιοι μου λένε ότι γράφω καλά, που πολύ θα ήθελα να το άκουγε κανένας από τους δασκάλους μου που με είχαν ξεγράψει, αλλά τι νόημα έχει πλέον; 
Συμπέρασμα: αν νομίζεις ότι έχεις φτωχό λεξιλόγιο, μάλλον άδικα το νομίζεις. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι κάποιος που δεν ξέρει τις λέξεις της λίστας που έδωσες στην αρχή, δεν θα ξέρει και τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιείς πιο πάνω. Και ναι, εξακολουθώ να βλέπω αντιφάσεις σε αυτά που γράφεις και μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν τις βλέπουν όλοι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2017)

SBE said:


> Συμπέρασμα: αν νομίζεις ότι έχεις φτωχό λεξιλόγιο, μάλλον άδικα το νομίζεις. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι κάποιος που δεν ξέρει τις λέξεις της λίστας που έδωσες στην αρχή, δεν θα ξέρει και τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιείς πιο πάνω. Και ναι, εξακολουθώ να βλέπω αντιφάσεις σε αυτά που γράφεις και μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν τις βλέπουν όλοι.



Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να μπούμε όλοι σ' αυτή την κυκλοθυμία. Στο κάτω κάτω ο lalitor δεν είναι ούτε διαδικτυακός απατεώνας που θέλει να μοιραστεί 100 εκατομμύρια δολάρια μαζί σου ούτε πολιτικός απατεώνας που σου πουλάει σανό. Αν θέλει μια εικόνα για τον εαυτό του που δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους, δεν είναι ανάγκη να το λύσουμε εδώ. *Φτάνει ως εδώ.*


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2017)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη, αλλά διέγραψα ένα σχόλιο πιο πάνω και θα διαγράφω στο εξής κάθε σχόλιο που δεν έχει σχέση με τον τίτλο και τον σκοπό του νήματος.


----------



## lalitor (Dec 19, 2017)

Θα προσπαθήσω να επαναφέρω το περιεχόμενο της συζήτησης σε κάτι που ταιριάζει περισσότερο στον τίτλο του νήματος. Θα ένιωθα καλύτερα αν λόγω του γνώσεων μου έθετα σε αυτό το μέρος τις απορίες μου, γιατί δεν νομίζω πως θα ενδιέφεραν πολλούς από εσάς.

Πέτυχα στο βιβλίο (ναι, το γνωστό της ιστορίας Γ΄ Δημοτικού), την λέξη "ασκημισμένο". Γνώριζα την λέξη "ασχημαίνω" και "ασχημίζω" αλλά πρώτη φορά συναντάω την λέξη "ασκημισμένος". Επιπλέον, δεν βρίσκω κανέναν αποτέλεσμα στο google αλλά ούτε και στον Μπαμπινιώτη. Πρόκειται για αυτοσχέδια λέξη;


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2017)

Όχι, είναι η λαϊκή παραφθορά του _ασχημίζω_.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ασχημι%&dq=


----------



## Neikos (Dec 19, 2017)

Αυτοσχέδια δεν την λες, αλλά δεν την συναντάς και συχνά σε κείμενα. Παρακάτω μπορείς να τη δεις σε ένα απόσπασμα από κείμενο του Φ. Κόντογλου.

"Η ψυχή μπορεί να είναι ευτυχισμένη και μέσα σ' ένα κορμί δυστυχισμένο, κακοπερασμένο και στερημένο, άρρωστο κι' ασκημισμένο. Αυτό είναι το παράδοξο."

Μπορεί να την συναντήσεις και με Χ αντί για Κ.

https://el.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/ασχημισμένος

ΥΓ. Με πρόλαβε o ωκύποδος Νίκελ. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2017)

Δυο απαραίτητα διαδικτυακά εργαλεία:

Η Πύλη και τα λεξικά της
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/index.html
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/index.html

Τα συνώνυμα και το κλιτικό σύστημα της νεοελληνικής στη Lexigram:
https://www.lexigram.gr/lex/enni/#Hist0
https://www.lexigram.gr/lex/enni/ασχημίζω#Hist1
https://www.lexigram.gr/lex/newg/#Hist0
https://www.lexigram.gr/lex/newg/ασκημίζω&selR=1#Hist1


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2017)

Και συνεχίζοντας για το πώς μαθαίνουμε νέες λέξεις, υπάρχουν και οι εξής ιδέες:
α. Σταυρόλεξα, Σκραμπλ κλπ. Εκεί δεν μαθαίνεις απαραίτητα νέες λέξεις, αλλά χρησιμοποιείς αυτές που έχεις μάθει κι εμπεδώνονται. Βέβαια η εμπειρία μου από τα ελληνικά σταυρόλεξα με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι είναι πολύ φτωχή πηγή για νέες λέξεις, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση. Άλλη συζήτηση είναι επίσης το "φταίνε οι γονείς μου που δεν έμαθα λέξεις". Στη γλωσσολογία είχα μάθει ότι υπάρχει μια φυλή στον Ειρηνικό νομίζω, που οι μεγάλοι δεν μιλάνε στα παιδιά, όπως κάνουμε εμείς. Δηλαδή δεν κάθονται να τα ενθαρρύνουν να μιλήσουν, ούτε παίζουν παιχνίδια γλωσσικά μαζί τους. Εντούτοις οι ενήλικες που μεγάλωσαν με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα συνεννοήσης, εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών ή έκφρασης πολύπλοκων νοημάτων. Από αυτό συμπεραίνουμε (ή τουλάχιστον αυτό συμπέραναν οι γλωσσολόγοι που είχαν γράψει το βιβλίο) ότι αυτές οι ικανότητες είναι έμφυτες κι όχι αποτέλεσμα εξωτερικών παραγόντων. 
β. Εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών. Αυτό μπορεί να φαίνεται παράδοξο, αλλά η επαφή με μια άλλη γλώσσα μας κάνει συχνά να σκεφτούμε περισσότερο για τη δική μας γλώσσα, και φυσικά η επαφή με το πώς είναι αλλού πάντα βοηθάει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε νέες λέξεις για περιγράψουμε αυτά που μαθαίνουμε. Επειδή έγινε αναφορά σε πανεπιστήμιο, τα πανεπιστήμια στην Ελλάδα δίνουν στους φοιτητές της ευκαιρία να μάθουν μια νέα ξένη γλώσσα, άλλο αν όλοι διαλέγουν αγγλικά για να μη διαβάζουν. Εγώ πχ. έκανα Ιταλικά. Μια που λέμε για πανεπιστήμιο, εκεί καθώς και στη μετέπειτα ζωή μου γνώρισα πολλά άτομα, οικογένειες σαν αυτή που περιέγραψε ο Λαλήτωρ, και όλοι είμαστε στο στερεότυπο του overachiever, έχουμε ξεπεράσει κατά πολύ τους γονείς μας επαγγελματικά ή μορφωτικά, και προχωράμε. 
γ. Αυτό που λέω πιο πάνω δεν είναι πρωτοφανές, γιατί παρ' όλη τη λαϊκή σοφία της Ελλάδας, που σκοπό έχει την κοινωνική πίεση, είναι σύμφωνο με αυτά που λένε οι ψυχολόγοι. Οι ψυχολόγοι λένε επίσης ότι η επανάληψη κατά διαστήματα βοηθάει στην εκμάθηση λεξιλογίου. Υπάρχουν πολλές εφαρμογές για κινητό π.χ. που ασχολούνται με τέτοιους επαναληπτικούς αλγόριθμους, σου θυμίζουν δηλαδή πότε να κάνεις επανάληψη κλπ. Ψάξε αυτόν που σε βολεύει. Spaced repetition λέγεται. Είχα χρησιμοποιήσει παλιότερα κάτι τέτοιο, σε ένα MOOC (απλά για να δω αν δουλεύει). Νομίζω ότι δούλεψε αρκετά καλά, αν και ύστερα από τρία χρόνια χωρίς επιπλέον επανάληψη νομίζω ότι έχω αρχίσει να ξεχνάω αυτά που έμαθα τότε. Αλλά με το λεξιλόγιο είναι αλλιώς.


----------

